# Fantasy Football League 2015-16



## Lazy Llama (Jul 9, 2015)

This thread is a continuation of the thread "Fantasy Football League 2014-15" originally posted by Lazy Llama.

Please remember to watch this thread if you were watching the previous one.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 9, 2015)

PSV Catford will be embarking on pre-season friendlies soon


----------



## purves grundy (Jul 10, 2015)

Some interesting tweaks this season with those three chips, and both wildcards must each be played within specific timeframes (basically one each half of the season).


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 10, 2015)

I'll be in on this, forgot last season (my best so ffar)


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 17, 2015)

Team selection is open, do the u75 leagues roll over from last year or what?


----------



## Lazy Llama (Jul 19, 2015)

One of the leagues has rolled over - http://fantasy.premierleague.com/my-leagues/16303/standings/ but the Head-to-Head one hasn't.


----------



## purves grundy (Jul 20, 2015)

Lazy Llama said:


> the Head-to-Head one hasn't.


Who won the H2H? They should do the honours


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 20, 2015)

I did! I'll set one up and post the code later today.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 20, 2015)

Code for H2H: 487568-122020


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 20, 2015)

Just re-registered. Looks like there's some new features to get to grips with, "All Out Attack", "Triple Captain" and "Boost Bench"...


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 20, 2015)

That triple captain is daft. The bench boost is a joke. Just leave things alone.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 20, 2015)

I have long thought it might be interesting to be able to play 'subs' from the bench over the course of a matchday, perhaps they score half their points or something. Would allow for real-time tinkering like what a proper manager can do. Otherwise a man's likely to feel a bit stupid sitting in a branded shellsuit with his initials embroidered on his chest watching all the action play out on his laptop.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 20, 2015)

It simply means all 15 player score counts.  Joke.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 20, 2015)

butchersapron said:


> Code for H2H: 487568-122020


Bump - i am going to do this once a day until we are full.


----------



## The39thStep (Jul 20, 2015)

I'm in


----------



## starfish (Jul 20, 2015)

Me too.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 20, 2015)

league code?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 20, 2015)

Have joined the H2H...


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 21, 2015)

anyone? Lazy Llama Lord Camomile butchersapron The39thStep starfish purves grundy 

tell me where I can sign up - I've had a good pre-season, made some good signings, I'm ready


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 21, 2015)

I had a look for the league code but there didn't seem to be a way to find it on the page


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 21, 2015)

Whoever set it up should probably have the code, it may even be the same as last year just rolled over, so try 67816-21758


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jul 21, 2015)

I'm in, as ever. Hopefully can improve on last year's lower mid table


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 21, 2015)

Not a valid code.  So who set the league up?


----------



## big eejit (Jul 21, 2015)

Leagues don't just roll over, the owner of the league has to renew them. If they do, you're automatically in it. If they don't, there's no league.

I'm in one U75 league that someone must have renewed.

I think the other league was set up by Wavey Davey. Who basically posts once a year to say he's renewed the league.

But if he doesn't do it the league doesn't start. So I would recommend not going in that league.

But I can't see the code for the U75 league I'm in.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 21, 2015)

big eejit said:


> Leagues don't just roll over, the owner of the league has to renew them. If they do, you're automatically in it. If they don't, there's no league.
> 
> I'm in one U75 league that someone must have renewed.


For info, the league I seem to be a part of is simply called Urban 75 and has approx 26 teams so far.

As you say, it seems we've been automatically, but the trouble is how do people who weren't in that league join?!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 21, 2015)

Have sent a message to... whoever gets emails from that site to ask if there's another way we can add new teams to an old league. Please wait "two working days"...


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 21, 2015)

Ok, seems like it can only be done by the league administrator, who they say is Dave Roffey*. Is that Wavey Davey? Have dropped him a PM but not seen in these parts since July 2014...

Worst case scenario we can create a new league a week before the start or something like that.



*why they can tell me that but not our league code...


----------



## wavey davey (Jul 21, 2015)

Sorry all, never get to these boards any more, work, blah blah...

Anyway, following Lord Camomile's gentle prod, the league is set up and ready.

The code for anyone who needs it is 

56723-16303

Must try harder to up my U75 visits - once a year is not enough.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 21, 2015)

Nice one, much obliged  

S☼I, there y'go 

e2a: argh, ffs, how do you tag the bastard 
e2a2: done. Now the quoting below just looks pointless


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 21, 2015)

S☼I said:


> league code?





wavey davey said:


> 56723-16303


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 21, 2015)

*\O/*


----------



## passenger (Jul 27, 2015)

jungle town fc are in to win, well top half 
would be nice


----------



## purves grundy (Aug 2, 2015)

Only a week to go, some big decisions to be made...


----------



## unrepentant85 (Aug 3, 2015)

Just noticed a spelling mistake in my team name and you cant change it 

However, Wanyama’s In Pajamas are still feeling lucky.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 3, 2015)

purves grundy said:


> Only a week to go, some big decisions to be made...



Indeed.

And then the squad i select just before the deadline will end up with a fair proportion either crocked in the first few minutes of the first game of the season, falling out with their manager within a week, or getting a transfer out of the english game before the end of august...


----------



## starfish (Aug 5, 2015)

unrepentant85 said:


> Just noticed a spelling mistake in my team name and you cant change it
> 
> However, Wanyama’s In Pajamas are still feeling lucky.


You should be able to. Ive just changed my whole team name.

Eta Cool name though


----------



## sihhi (Aug 6, 2015)

Any advice? Last year I had Sturridge & Costa and they were out for ages. So I've gone for non-injury prone strikers  Harry Kane is the main expensive one - should it be someone else?


----------



## big eejit (Aug 7, 2015)

You've spent too much on defence and GK so your midfield looks weak as an Aussie batsman.

Get Rooney.


----------



## big eejit (Aug 7, 2015)

Aguero fit to start?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 7, 2015)

Deciding whether Walcott is worth sticking in as a midfielder who is likely to play further up the pitch. I still have severe doubts it'll make much difference to his goal tally, not convinced he's the striker he clearly thinks he is.


----------



## big eejit (Aug 7, 2015)

I have Walcott at the mo, and Sterling, but news that Aguero will probably start means one or both will have to go.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 7, 2015)

team is a bit last minute - only just picked it , but managed to join the h2h league - 20 teams now - how many is the maximum? Still room I think for more teams


----------



## sihhi (Aug 7, 2015)

big eejit said:


> You've spent too much on defence and GK so your midfield looks weak as an Aussie batsman.
> 
> Get Rooney.



Right. I've done exactly what you've said 

 

Yohan Cabaye is captain. 

Where are the full rules how do transfers work?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 7, 2015)

Can not. Stop. Tinkering.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 7, 2015)

.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 7, 2015)

Me too, lol. Fwiw I've sacrificed Rooney to affford Walcott. I'm not going to be short of goals, mind, but if Walcott hits the ground running - and his pre-season form has been very good - he might well be worth it. Brave the man who ignores a striker listed as a midfielder, especially in a team that's going to score loads.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 7, 2015)

.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 7, 2015)

No! No! I'd decided against Walcott! Do not make me doubt this choice tooooooo!  mad:


----------



## starfish (Aug 7, 2015)

I cant stop tinkering with my name. Fairly happy with my team.


----------



## unrepentant85 (Aug 7, 2015)

sihhi said:


> Right. I've done exactly what you've said
> 
> View attachment 75052
> 
> ...


Will Sanchez get a game?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 7, 2015)

Lord Camomile said:


> No! No! I'd decided against Walcott! Do not make me doubt this choice tooooooo!  mad:



Oh, he's quite a risk. I'll have some right clatting about to do if he doesn't cut it, too, he's an odd price


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 7, 2015)

unrepentant85 said:


> Will Sanchez get a game?


Not this weekend, poss not next either. Not fit yet. I'd get Silva in there for a fortnight meself.


----------



## starfish (Aug 7, 2015)

My midfield of Ramsey, Fabregas & Silva pleases me. I dont usually work out a way to get 3 fairly expensive midfielders into my team.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 7, 2015)

I think the only thing I'm still deliberating over is a defender - only found out tonight that Bertrand is injured, so wondering about Liverpool's Clyne or a different Soton defender. I'm nervous for Koeman's team, they've lost Schneiderlin and Clyne.


----------



## starfish (Aug 7, 2015)

I like my defence too. Sacrificed for 3 pretty cheap players but Anyas Scottish & Hooper used to play for Celtic.


----------



## big eejit (Aug 8, 2015)

sihhi said:


> Right. I've done exactly what you've said
> 
> View attachment 75052
> 
> ...



You're having a laugh aren't you? Sanchez?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 8, 2015)

Crunch time then everyone. Stick or twist. The choice is yours.

Last season I was quite brave and didn't really do any knee-jerk decisions - although I think had I got Hazard and Aguero in a month before the end of the season I'd have done even better than I did. But I left players to get on with it much more. Marathon not a sprint, etc. 

I'm set, I've gone with the "pick one cheapest possible player in every position and hope for the best" tactic, but this has let me get 2 Chelsea, a Man Utd and a Liverpool at the back, Chelsea, Arsenal, Man Utd and Palace in midfield, and Liverpool, West Brom and Spurs up front in a 3-4-3. So at least my starting line-up is pretty strong.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 8, 2015)

3-4-3 is always my formation of choice, although last season I used 3-5-2 quite a bit as I had a strong midfield.

One of my big problems is that I become obsessed with finding the 'bargains', to the point where I forget to put in any serious big-hitters and so have a team that generally scores above the weekly average but never really does anything special.


----------



## big eejit (Aug 8, 2015)

Lord Camomile said:


> 3-4-3 is always my formation of choice, although last season I used 3-5-2 quite a bit as I had a strong midfield.
> 
> One of my big problems is that I become obsessed with finding the 'bargains', to the point where I forget to put in any serious big-hitters and so have a team that generally scores above the weekly average but never really does anything special.



Sounds familiar.

Who do people have up front?

I'm on Kane, Rooney and Deeney.

Looked at Aguero but too much effort to fit in. Could be my downfall.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 8, 2015)

I couldn't justify Aguero, he's ludicrously expensive, I mean he's the price of Jedeniak MORE than Benteke ffs but he'll be good for anyone that picks him. But I really wanted goals from midfield. This is much easier now than when midfielders were midfielders rather than wide strikers; back when FF started the lines were a lot clearer, Matt Le Tiss being the exception, maybe Juninho and Craig Hignett too, but now it's pretty easy to find midfielders who are essentially there to get goals and assists. Out of my starting midfield 4, only one is what you might call a trad. winger, whereas one looks likely to play up front, one behind a striker (and take free kicks), and the other takes pennos and is called Eden


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 8, 2015)

Off the top of my head, Kane, Wilson and, um... ah fuck it, one other! I'm not convinced Kane will have another season like last, and almost certainly won't be the same value, but as has been noted elsewhere the Premier League strikers are a bit hit and miss at the moment.

Fuck it, did I go for Rooney in the end. No, no... Giroud, I think!


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 8, 2015)

big eejit said:


> Sounds familiar.
> 
> Who do people have up front?
> 
> ...



Deeney, eh. Hadn't considered him. He's had 3 good seasons in the champ, Wiki tells me. He gets half as many in the prem he'll be good value, the only other player I can see at that price worth a punt is Brown Ideye at West Brom who's had a great pre-season and might well benefit from already played in the prem for a season.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 8, 2015)

Ah, no, threw out Grioud to make way for another Arsenal player, so it's Pelle up front with Wilson and Kane


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 8, 2015)

Kane, Beneteke, Berahino for me. 50 goals there, hopefully.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 8, 2015)

I'm not convinced by any of the three lines 

Oh, wait, I thought we only had until 11am! We've got another 45 minutes?! Fuck it, that's enough to change the team three times over


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 8, 2015)

Next question, who's yer captain?

At the moment, Cazorla. He might not even be in the team come 11:45 though


----------



## marty21 (Aug 8, 2015)

I've gone for Rooney as captain , have a feeling he will have a great start


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 8, 2015)

Rooney will be great. Needed to spend less there to get Walcott though, which is my big gamble I think


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 8, 2015)

I just jettisoned Eriksen for Fabregas. Why? I can't tell you.

Not out of secrecy, simply because I honestly don't know the reason.


----------



## big eejit (Aug 8, 2015)

S☼I said:


> Deeney, eh. Hadn't considered him. He's had 3 good seasons in the champ, Wiki tells me. He gets half as many in the prem he'll be good value, the only other player I can see at that price worth a punt is Brown Ideye at West Brom who's had a great pre-season and might well benefit from already played in the prem for a season.



My wife's a Watford fan so I've seen quite a lot of Deeney. I think he'll be unfazed by the Prem and might do well.

My captain is Hazard but wondering if it should be Rooney. Chelsea likely to play it tighter than Utd.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 8, 2015)

Fab will get assists. Not goals, though, not where Mourinho plays him. Not a bad choice but there are better options. Too late now though


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 8, 2015)

Player to keep an eye on: Joe Gomez. Really cheap - 4.5 - and may cement a place in a Liverpool team who SURELY can't be worse defensively than last season. Deffo worth transferring in if it's clear he's in the team.

I wavered at the last second between Mertesacker and Clyne. Stuck with the latter cos assists are more likely. This of course guarantees a goal from the BFG this weekend.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 8, 2015)

S☼I said:


> Fab will get assists. Not goals, though, not where Mourinho plays him. Not a bad choice but there are better options. Too late now though


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 8, 2015)

Lord Camomile said:


>



I had him most of last season, he was fine, you'll get loads of points, don't worry ffs 

what's his price by the way?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 8, 2015)

9m.

I had 0.5 spare and Eirksen was 8.5m...

He had a good start to last season but the points dried up a bit.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 8, 2015)

I spent 9 on Walcott, 8.5 on Depay. Both risks to some degree; Walcott's injury-prone and a bit hit-and-miss but looks like he's going to start up front when he DOES start, and Depay scored loads of goals last season, takes free kicks, is a terrific finisher, has some swagger, BUT it's his first season here, he's still pretty young, has to get to know his team-mates, etc. Hazard will no doubt get lots of goals and assists and is a penno taker, and my other midfielder is Bolassie who is just brilliant to watch, he's made of rubber and Palace are alright going forward. So we'll see how that all goes. I've got Darmian, Ivanovic and Clyne in defence and Kane, Benteke and Berahinho up front. Oh, and Cortois in goal. Can't really see any weak links - as long as everyone stays fit.


----------



## rekil (Aug 8, 2015)

Lord Camomile said:


> Next question, who's yer captain?
> 
> At the moment, Cazorla. He might not even be in the team come 11:45 though


Same as last year. Alternating between Sanchez and Hazard.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 8, 2015)

Bugger, had rather been relying on B'mouth having a boost from their first game in the Prem against an uninspired Villa side for some cheap points. So far they've just been cheap


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 8, 2015)

Marathon not a sprint. Marathon not a sprint. Marathon not a sprint.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 9, 2015)

What in the hell are Arsenal doing conceding at home to West Ham?! This is not the kind of outcome I built my team around


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 9, 2015)

I'm pretty sure Arsene Wenger isn't as angry at his players as I am 

This whole game is bloody ridiculous!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 9, 2015)

Out of Ivanovic, Koscielny and Clyne, I did not think it would be the Liverpool man that would be the only one to come out of this weekend with a clean sheet. He was, of course, on my bench 

Fingers crossed Kompany et al can keep the ball out of their net against WBA tomorrow...


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 9, 2015)

At some points in the last week I've had Vardy and Ayew in my team, lol

Marathon not a sprint. No knee-jerk substitutions. (Although Gomez might be worth it)


----------



## big eejit (Aug 10, 2015)

Looks like Utd and Liverpool defenders being bought in the light of Chelsea and Arsenal's piss poor performances.

Mahrez also popular obv.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 10, 2015)

Got my eye on a couple of strikers, though will have to wait until I've got two free transfers to make the swaps.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 10, 2015)

Lord Camomile said:


> What in the hell are Arsenal doing conceding at home to West Ham?! This is not the kind of outcome I built my team around


My start has been Arsenal like


----------



## passenger (Aug 10, 2015)

not a bad start *did one on those options at the top* 
thought they where for every week must read rules first


----------



## unrepentant85 (Aug 11, 2015)

Bottom of the table 

This is why I always end up using my wildcard by the end of August


----------



## marty21 (Aug 11, 2015)

Pulled off an unlikely win in the H2H with 25 points


----------



## Lazy Llama (Aug 11, 2015)

marty21 said:


> Pulled off an unlikely win in the H2H with 25 points


I noticed.....


----------



## big eejit (Aug 11, 2015)

I'm almost bottom of the league with a stunning 24 points. And I'm on the back foot now. Worst start ever I think. And that's saying something.


----------



## starfish (Aug 11, 2015)

Crap saturday, crap sunday, pretty good monday.


----------



## Leafster (Aug 11, 2015)

starfish said:


> Crap saturday, crap sunday, pretty good monday.


Don't I know it!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 14, 2015)

Friday 6.45 pm deadline for transfers / team changes this weekend...


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 15, 2015)

"I'll wait until next week to bring in Gomis"

And of course he scores before 10 minutes have been played 

FUCK IT!* 




*genuine quote


----------



## big eejit (Aug 15, 2015)

Top two strikers in FPL are Lukaku and Kone. Weird season.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Aug 15, 2015)

Gonna ditch the Southampton defence next week I reckon. Pleased with a clean sheet for my backup keeper though


----------



## big eejit (Aug 15, 2015)

Wondering if I should do the wild thing.


----------



## poului (Aug 15, 2015)

big eejit said:


> Wondering if I should do the wild thing.



As as more than half of the seasoned Fantasy Leaguing community.


----------



## big eejit (Aug 15, 2015)

poului said:


> As as more than half of the seasoned Fantasy Leaguing community.



I think I should probably leave it a week. Would be nice to get some Swansea attack in for next week but probably makes sense to wait til after international break.


----------



## big eejit (Aug 17, 2015)

poului said:


> As as more than half of the seasoned Fantasy Leaguing community.



Wildcard active. Prices changes mean I can't wait another week.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 18, 2015)

Bugger, tonight's Liverpool v Bournemouth match really didn't fall my way, lots of other teams with Benteke jumped ahead of me as Milner and Ritchie did sod all for my own points other than turn up


----------



## starfish (Aug 18, 2015)

Its a marathon not a sprint.

Just reminding myself.


----------



## unrepentant85 (Aug 18, 2015)

big eejit said:


> Wildcard active. Prices changes mean I can't wait another week.



Really tempted 

But less than 2 weeks until the window shuts. Decisions decisions.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 22, 2015)

New signing Depay somehow manages to do absolutely nothing against Newcastle, meanwhile Wilson scores two goals while sitting on my bench


----------



## rekil (Aug 22, 2015)

3 for Wilson now. That Mahrez guy is getting on my nerves.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 22, 2015)

copliker said:


> 3 for Wilson now. That Mahrez guy is getting on my nerves.


Getting him in are ye


----------



## rekil (Aug 22, 2015)

S☼I said:


> Getting him in are ye


I used my wildcard and assumed that Leicester's fluky start wouldn't last long.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 22, 2015)

copliker said:


> 3 for Wilson now. That Mahrez guy is getting on my nerves.


17 points sitting on my bench!! 

I also fell the wrong side of the Mahrez conundrum - went for Depay instead.

And of course Sunderland, who have barely managed to turn up to a game so far this season, manage to get a drab 1-1 against a previously rampant Swansea. At least Gomis got the one goal...


----------



## doddles (Aug 22, 2015)

I suck at this. It's my 5th season, and for a while I was convinced that my low scores were down to bad luck and me missing too many transfer deadlines.

But the last couple of seasons has made me realize that I just suck at it.

On the bright side, now that I've come to accept my limitations, it's a lot less stressful .


----------



## elbows (Aug 22, 2015)

My first season this. Its gone rather well so far, which means the only way is probably down for me.

Does it usually take this long to pick up a good sense about who is in form up front?

So far I have two defenders and two midfielders that I am truly happy with. Clyne, Kompany, Mahrez, Yaya Toure. I just got Gomis in for this week and am happy so far but too early to be sure.

At this rate I'll have money in the bank for a while since I sold Costa because I realised I want to purge my team of Chelsea players. And nobody really expensive seems to be showing good form yet.


----------



## unrepentant85 (Aug 22, 2015)

I think Harry Kane can gtf. One season wonder.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 22, 2015)

I was not expecting Bournemouth to get much out of today


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 22, 2015)

Gah, I think I'd be top if I'd put Wilson on the pitch. Perhaps only overnight, but it'd be something!


----------



## big eejit (Aug 24, 2015)

Are you El Quixotes? Think I just beat a team in the h2h that had Wilson on the bench.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 24, 2015)

Nearly bottom of the league after a few weeks , of course I've panicked and played the wild card


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 24, 2015)

big eejit said:


> Are you El Quixotes? Think I just beat a team in the h2h that had Wilson on the bench.


SEVENTEEN POINTS SITTING ON MY BENCH!!


----------



## big eejit (Aug 25, 2015)

Lord Camomile said:


> SEVENTEEN POINTS SITTING ON MY BENCH!!



Actually I lost due to the extreme shitness of my team. Stupid game.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 25, 2015)

big eejit said:


> Actually I lost due to the extreme shitness of my team. Stupid game.


Got lucky with the 0-0 draw last night. Those 17 points would have been bloody helpful in the straight-up leagues though


----------



## passenger (Aug 25, 2015)

same here do i love chech my best start in years still
shit with my captain but i have plans 

says to his self  *its not  a sprint its a marathon*


----------



## starfish (Aug 28, 2015)

First big decision made. Rooney & Fabregas out Costa & Mahrez in.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 29, 2015)

Not playing this daft game any more


----------



## marty21 (Aug 29, 2015)

S☼I said:


> Not playing this daft game any more


I'm having a shocker of a season so far


----------



## rekil (Aug 29, 2015)

Spoiler







.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 31, 2015)

S☼I said:


> Not playing this daft game any more


Yeah, you know what, we've all probably got better things to do, should we just knock it on the head and leave it there? If we all agree to accept the league as it currently stands then we can all get on with just enjoying the season, watching matches for the pure joy of the sport and not worrying about who scored a goal or who got the assist. So, current leader wins?

Whoever that may be


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 1, 2015)

Dammit, everyone's taken today off because of the bank holiday, so the one week I have to gloat at share my joy with my colleagues is being stolen from me by 2/5s!


----------



## marty21 (Sep 1, 2015)

Lord Camomile said:


> Dammit, everyone's taken today off because of the bank holiday, so the one week I have to gloat at share my joy with my colleagues is being stolen from me by 2/5s!


it's a marathon not a sprint, I still have hopes of rising majestically from my current false position of 69th in the league   I totally should have had way more points at this stage of the season #DoingAMourinho


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 1, 2015)

marty21 said:


> it's a marathon not a sprint, I still have hopes of rising majestically from my current false position of 69th in the leage   I totally should have had way more points at this stage of the season #DoingAMourinho


I'm that guy who's sprinted out early at the front of a marathon pack just to have his moment of glory, because lord knows I won't be there at the finish! I'll be in a pub at around the 10 mile marker watching it all on TV


----------



## passenger (Sep 1, 2015)

9 th lol, it looks a long way down from here  , big crowd`s due at the jungle techno arena


----------



## marty21 (Sep 15, 2015)

70th out of 71  

and yet, I'm 12th/22 in the h2h league


----------



## big eejit (Sep 15, 2015)

I've climbed to dizzy heights of 20th place, 6th in H2H thanks to Payet brace last night.


----------



## passenger (Sep 15, 2015)

marty21 said:


> 70th out of 71
> 
> and yet, I'm 12th/22 in the h2h league


its the taking part that counts 

well i can`t see how i dropped 10 down to 21 st


----------



## starfish (Sep 15, 2015)

Im still a bit gobsmacked. It wont last though.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 15, 2015)

Lost my 100% record in the H2H.

Stupid Cazorla, scoring 8 points the week I finally give up on him


----------



## Lazy Llama (Sep 15, 2015)

Lord Camomile said:


> Lost my 100% record in the H2H.


Yeah, sorry about that 

{might not be sorry}


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 15, 2015)

*shakes fist*


----------



## marty21 (Sep 16, 2015)

passenger said:


> its the taking part that counts
> 
> well i can`t see how i dropped 10 down to 21 st


 I'm convinced that EVERYONE else has used those new bonus points , all out attack and that early doors and that is the only reason I am doing so badly


----------



## passenger (Sep 17, 2015)

no i used mine up i thought you could use them every week 
im really not keen on them, i bet they don`t use them next time 
it confused me and if i don`t do well there getting the blame


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 17, 2015)

I'm just massively paranoid about using them. The wildcard you can sort of plan when to use it, but the other ones seem far more of a lottery! I suppose you can sort of predict when they might be more useful, but bloody tricky...


----------



## passenger (Sep 17, 2015)

i praying lots of people have used them otherwise i have had it
one bloke had 28 points on his bench boost  he had the naismith hat trick 
on the bench


----------



## big eejit (Sep 18, 2015)

Is everyone sticking with Aguero for captain? Seems like a lame choice given his poor form.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 19, 2015)

Finally sell Ivanovic, fucker gets a clean sheet while his replacement ships two to West Ham at home and earns himself a yellow


----------



## Lo Siento. (Sep 20, 2015)

That thing where you inadvertently leave a player on the bench and they score 11 points? That.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 20, 2015)

Lo Siento. said:


> That thing where you inadvertently leave a player on the bench and they score 11 points? That.


Yeah, I have an idea of what that feels like...



Lord Camomile said:


> SEVENTEEN POINTS SITTING ON MY BENCH!!




Played Wilson this week, but this time had Ritchie on the bench so miss out on another 8 points or so. At least they don't also give extra points for 'goal of the season contender'.

It's just always going to be like this though, isn't it. There's so many options that invariably each week one or two that you considered but rejected will come good. However, as an Englishman it is not in me to focus on the positive.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 20, 2015)

See, I'm already thinking "hmm, Martial's had a good start to his Man Utd career... "


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 20, 2015)

Lord Camomile said:


> Yeah, I have an idea of what that feels like...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You've got too much value on the bench.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 20, 2015)

butchersapron said:


> You've got too much value on the bench.


This is probably true, I'm just wary of relying too much on transferring in/out too much.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Sep 20, 2015)

butchersapron said:


> You've got too much value on the bench.



Usually my bench is all lowest priced players (or one above). Either I clicked wrong, or I inexplicably decided Scott Sinclair and Bakary Sako would score more points for me than Mahrez 

(Oh, and I picked dropped Joe Gomez, then put Matt Targett first sub )


----------



## sihhi (Sep 20, 2015)

How many changes do people make every week?


----------



## unrepentant85 (Sep 21, 2015)

Sold Costa. If any of you are gamblers then stick a fiver on him getting a hat-trick next weekend.


----------



## big eejit (Sep 21, 2015)

sihhi said:


> How many changes do people make every week?



I usually try to avoid taking any hits but the way my defence is looking at the moment I may have to this week.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 21, 2015)

A better week saw me soar to 66th in the league and win again in the H2H where I am in comfortable mid table.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 26, 2015)

Spent the whole week trying to decide who to shift out of Wilson, Gomis and Pelle to make way for Martial. Last night eventually went for Pelle, who went on to score 8 points while Wilson and Gomis managed one a piece.

And Martial only managed 5


----------



## starfish (Sep 30, 2015)

Lord Camomile said:


> Spent the whole week trying to decide who to shift out of Wilson, Gomis and Pelle to make way for Martial. Last night eventually went for Pelle, who went on to score 8 points while Wilson and Gomis managed one a piece.
> 
> And Martial only managed 5


Still managed to gub me in the H2H.

I knew it wouldnt last.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 30, 2015)

sihhi said:


> How many changes do people make every week?



if you mean transfers, I tend towards making two every other week rather than one every week - although if everything's going fine, I leave alone.  I've felt the need to make one change this week due to an injury list starting to mount.  I've resisted the wildcard thing just yet.

I usually shuffle the team each week and may change captains, depending on which (real PL) team looks like it's got the easiest / hardest fixtures.  And then there's an unexpected result with whoever I've put on the bench scoring two or three...


----------



## marty21 (Oct 1, 2015)

marty21 said:


> A better week saw me soar to 66th in the league and win again in the H2H where I am in comfortable mid table.


Slumped to 70th , this is the worst season EVAH


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 3, 2015)

Stop playing your special cards against me please. That's the second week running now. It's a compliment really.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Oct 3, 2015)

Was just a throwaway tbh, because I didn't fancy my defenders for points...


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 3, 2015)

Lo Siento. said:


> Was just a throwaway tbh, because I didn't fancy my defenders for points...


And one of your two didn't play - and the other first two def subs won't.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 3, 2015)

marty21 said:


> Slumped to 70th , this is the worst season EVAH


Haven't looked but I bet I'm below you


----------



## big eejit (Oct 3, 2015)

Glad I decided to captain Aguero this week.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Oct 3, 2015)

Think we all did, Newcastle are rubbish


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 3, 2015)

Fuck each and every one of you that captained Aguero 

First to twelfth in one match


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 3, 2015)

Lo Siento. said:


> Think we all did, Newcastle are rubbish


Still managed to score a goal that lost me any chance of clean sheet points


----------



## Lo Siento. (Oct 3, 2015)

Why would you not? I mean, you know they were playing Newcastle. NEWCASTLE. UNITED.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 3, 2015)

Cheating. I don't know how, but it's cheating.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 3, 2015)

It's not even the first time a five goal haul has completely screwed me 

(Interestingly, apparently we can't quote from that long ago. Take it that's the anti-necromancy stuff?)


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 4, 2015)

Lord Camomile said:


> It's not even the first time a five goal haul has completely screwed me
> 
> (Interestingly, apparently we can't quote from that long ago. Take it that's the anti-necromancy stuff?)


Lol, that was me too - at least this time I never had Aguero in the first place!


----------



## Red&Blacks (Oct 4, 2015)

99 point this week with 5 players still to play


----------



## Lo Siento. (Oct 4, 2015)

butchersapron said:


> And one of your two didn't play - and the other first two def subs won't.


All about the third sub, I think.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 4, 2015)

Lo Siento. said:


> All about the third sub, I think.


Yep, you'll do me by one point stacers. 

edit - 2, didn't notice dier was booked.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 4, 2015)

Was by lot more than that in the end.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 4, 2015)

Well, at least I can now forget worrying about this and just sink into obscurity as is traditional.

Was fun while it lasted


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 4, 2015)

Highest scorer this week was Non witty name Fc (  ) played their _triple_ captain on Aguero, and also had Pelle (14), De Bruyne (15), Sanchez (16), Payet (10), Mane (10), and Ayew (9)! 

Defence didn't pull up many trees, mind


----------



## purves grundy (Oct 5, 2015)

Lord Camomile said:


> Highest scorer this week was Non witty name Fc (  ) played their _triple_ captain on Aguero, and also had Pelle (14), De Bruyne (15), Sanchez (16), Payet (10), Mane (10), and Ayew (9)!
> 
> Defence didn't pull up many trees, mind


I wonder if teams with significant defence investment are now beginning to fall behind. Seasons often seem to start a bit cagey, teams begin to look nailed on for clean sheets so they're transferred in, but then the momentum shifts in favour of attack as the weeks go on.

At least the expensive back lines don't seem worth it - the Manchesters are leaky now (esp MC without Kompany), Chelsea ahahaha, ol' reliables Southampton not so good... Arsenal maybe exception. Flow a bit of dosh up front instead?


----------



## marty21 (Oct 5, 2015)

Lord Camomile said:


> Fuck each and every one of you that captained Aguero
> 
> First to twelfth in one match


 I sold him after a few matches as he was doing fuck all  have now bought him back, watch while he does fuck all again


----------



## elbows (Oct 5, 2015)

I'm not buying Aguero back on the strength of that one performance. Too expensive to do that, would require far too many transfers to free up cash and I like having an expensive midfield.

Southampton, Vardy and Payet kept me in the game this week, got my highest points so far.


----------



## passenger (Oct 8, 2015)

Might sack my self and let my son take charge


----------



## unrepentant85 (Oct 9, 2015)

Never change your team before internationals.   Never change your team before internationals.  Never change your team before internationals. 

Sold a few players and took a hit on points deduction to fit Aguero into my team 

You big injury prone Argentine bastard!!!


----------



## big eejit (Oct 9, 2015)

Nasty. I have Aguero and thinking of keeping him. If he's only out for a week or two.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 9, 2015)

unrepentant85 said:


> Never change your team before internationals.   Never change your team before internationals.  Never change your team before internationals.
> 
> Sold a few players and took a hit on points deduction to fit Aguero into my team
> 
> You big injury prone Argentine bastard!!!


The fucker , I just bought the useless lump


----------



## passenger (Oct 9, 2015)

lol good i hate him for scoring 5 goals  i did really well and got 75 points 
with out him, but he ruined my fantasy weekend


----------



## starfish (Oct 9, 2015)

Normally 52 points would be a decent tally. Obviously not in a week when Aguero finds his scoring boots.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 10, 2015)

I've sacked it off. Too much other sources of stress in Catsbum World, potential and otherwise, to add to it with doing this. Would I have carried on had I not been dead last and dead shit? Quite possibly. So bad loser blah blah blah, but I've shitcanned my account. Sorry.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Oct 12, 2015)

big eejit said:


> Nasty. I have Aguero and thinking of keeping him. If he's only out for a week or two.


He said 4 weeks himself, and he's often a slow starter after a hamstring. I swapped him for Pelle and took a 4 point penalty to get De Bruyne and use up the cash.


----------



## big eejit (Oct 12, 2015)

Lo Siento. said:


> He said 4 weeks himself, and he's often a slow starter after a hamstring. I swapped him for Pelle and took a 4 point penalty to get De Bruyne and use up the cash.



Yeah I've already used one transfer to get rid of Wilson. If Kolarov is injured that might mean I don't have 11 starters. So I may have to take a hit to bring in a reliable defender. And do Aguero next week.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 16, 2015)

Maybe a good week for a de bruyne or sanchez triple capt?


----------



## big eejit (Oct 16, 2015)

Kolarov out.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 16, 2015)

big eejit said:


> Kolarov out.


Oh god, hell and damn


----------



## big eejit (Oct 16, 2015)

Lord Camomile said:


> Oh god, hell and damn



Yup


----------



## poului (Oct 20, 2015)

Aggrieved fan wrote a 812-word letter to the Fantasy League site over Cedric's lack of clean sheet points after playing for 59 minutes.

I personally am with the fan, as I had Cedric too. Absolute bullshit.

Angry fan writes 812-word letter to Fantasy Premier League demanding answers, actually gets response


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 20, 2015)

Never mind that, silva actually officially scored  - FPL gave him the goal and that's who they go by - but they didn't give the points because it was a week later after the dubious goals panel met. (And on top of that, i think they let toure keep the points for the goal he didn't score).

And that stuff with 59 minutes happens pretty much every week.


----------



## poului (Oct 20, 2015)

butchersapron said:


> Never mind that, silva actually officially scored  - FPL gave him the goal and that's who they go by - but they didn't give the points because it was a week later after the dubious goals panel met. (And on top of that, i think they let toure keep the points for the goal he didn't score).
> 
> And that stuff with 59 minutes happens pretty much every week.



Indeed it does. You have to admire someone taking his fury to the level of writing a strongly worded letter, though. It's one of the few things that still make me feel proud to be British.

- "Costing 100s, _*if not 1000s *_of spots in the rankings for Cedric owners!"


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 20, 2015)

I take it from the fact the argument centres around the total played minutes adding up to 90 that added time isn't taken into account?


----------



## marty21 (Oct 20, 2015)

A good week sees me climb to the heady heights of 68th in the league


----------



## big eejit (Oct 20, 2015)

Terrible week for me, though I played someone who had an even worse week in the H2H so I'm up to 3rd in that.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 26, 2015)

Clawed my way back into the European places, but there's a sizeable gap beyond that and only a handful of points between me and those behind.

Top of the table clash in the H2H next week


----------



## big eejit (Oct 26, 2015)

S☼I said:


> I've sacked it off. Too much other sources of stress in Catsbum World, potential and otherwise, to add to it with doing this. Would I have carried on had I not been dead last and dead shit? Quite possibly. So bad loser blah blah blah, but I've shitcanned my account. Sorry.



Are you the 'Deleted' team in the H2H league? Started winning since the manager quit!


----------



## marty21 (Oct 26, 2015)

bizarrely, despite being near bottom of the league - I'm doing rather well i the H2H league  6 wins from 10 games - how un-Sherwood of me  I'm in a random H2H as well and that is very Sherwood - 10 games 10 defeats


----------



## passenger (Oct 27, 2015)

up to 14 th pop pickers who was mad enough to have harry kane as captain


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 27, 2015)

big eejit said:


> Are you the 'Deleted' team in the H2H league? Started winning since the manager quit!


lol, no doubt. fighting to impress whoever takes over next.
I can't tell, I've deleted my account so can't see!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 31, 2015)

Great week to play my bench boost then


----------



## rekil (Nov 1, 2015)

I've had enough of Mahrez wrecking me every week - him in, Hazard out.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 1, 2015)

copliker said:


> I've had enough of Mahrez wrecking me every week - him in, Hazard out.


He has been scoring well for me , would have been even better if I'd made him captain this week  instead of that useless lump Sanchez


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 1, 2015)

marty21 said:


> He has been scoring well for me , would have been even better if I'd made him captain this week  instead of that useless lump Sanchez


You've made it happen - 2 goals one assist next week.

You're worse than abromovich.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 2, 2015)

butchersapron said:


> You've made it happen - 2 goals one assist next week.
> 
> You're worse than abromovich.


I think that one is more likely on me. I swapped him out for Payet, taking a four point hit in the process


----------



## passenger (Nov 2, 2015)

Marhez on the bench with drinkwater and belerin  26 points


----------



## Lo Siento. (Nov 2, 2015)

passenger said:


> Marhez on the bench with drinkwater and belerin  26 points


Who on Earth were you subbing in?!


----------



## passenger (Nov 2, 2015)

rose and van dyjk i need my head testing i took them out 
friday night trying  to be different  moto of the story don`t tinker


----------



## marty21 (Nov 2, 2015)

possibly my best week, 68 points! Still wallowing at 68th but have closed the gap, the only way is up


----------



## passenger (Nov 2, 2015)

marty21 said:


> possibly my best week, 68 points! Still wallowing at 68th but have closed the gap, the only way is up


will be joinng you soon if i carry on like this whats it like down there


----------



## marty21 (Nov 2, 2015)

passenger said:


> will be joinng you soon if i carry on like this whats it like down there


I dream of being 67th in the league


----------



## marty21 (Nov 9, 2015)

Now I'm dreaming of 65th  and yet going into the international break , I'm 3rd in the H2H league


----------



## Lo Siento. (Nov 9, 2015)

Gah, I contrived to make myself lose to the team 2nd bottom by changing Moreno (1 point) for the suspended Darmian, and Sterling (3 points) for Mata (9 points). If I'd just forgotten about it this week, I'd have ended up with another 11 points ...


----------



## purves grundy (Nov 9, 2015)

It's a fucking disaster of a season.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 21, 2015)

Lukaku as triple cpt - confirmed a minute before KO. Now, triple cpt not played.


----------



## passenger (Nov 21, 2015)

butchersapron said:


> Lukaku as triple cpt - confirmed a minute before KO. Now, triple cpt not played.


thats bad luck bet your gutted  i wasted all mine


----------



## purves grundy (Nov 21, 2015)

butchersapron said:


> Lukaku as triple cpt - confirmed a minute before KO. Now, triple cpt not played.


Are you sure? Maybe it just hasn't updated properly yet? Sly move if it happens. I had him as normal captain, just him and the obvious Leicester lads have given me my only proper points today - 51, just CP keeper left to play.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 22, 2015)

Still not given me the points, i can only think the fault is mine as no one else seems to have had the same problem. Slightly annoyed but not fuming as i think it will only cost me in a throwaway league i'm not really bothered about.


----------



## big eejit (Nov 22, 2015)

I use an FF app on my phone. Forgot to hit confirm and left Ighalo on the bench. It's only 5 points thouhg and he might still come on.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 22, 2015)

Now i'm annoyed. Oh well.


----------



## starfish (Nov 27, 2015)

Wilcard played. Both my keepers are fucked so had a wee tinker with the rest of the team.
Boric, Kompany, Toure & Pelle out Butland, Sagna, Barkley & Giroud in & a bit of cash left over.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 29, 2015)

Fucking Kevin De Bryune


----------



## Lo Siento. (Nov 29, 2015)

Successive weeks screwing myself over in the h2h and this week I finally get it right, get the second highest score of anyone in the league that week and... guess who I'm playing


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 29, 2015)

Lo Siento. said:


> Successive weeks screwing myself over in the h2h and this week I finally get it right, get the second highest score of anyone in the league that week and... guess who I'm playing


2nd highest score?


----------



## Lo Siento. (Nov 29, 2015)

butchersapron said:


> 2nd highest score?


3rd highest, beg your pardon


----------



## big eejit (Nov 30, 2015)

Most unlucky team in H2H must be Cockyflops - more overall points than the team in 2nd in H2H, but lies in 16th.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 30, 2015)

Lo Siento. said:


> 3rd highest, beg your pardon


3rd highest?


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 30, 2015)

big eejit said:


> Most unlucky team in H2H must be Cockyflops - more overall points than the team in 2nd in H2H, but lies in 16th.


The anti-marty/hackney angels.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 30, 2015)

butchersapron said:


> The anti-marty/hackney angels.


It's a travesty that I'm 3rd


----------



## rekil (Dec 2, 2015)

copliker said:


> I used my wildcard and assumed that Leicester's fluky start wouldn't last long.


Me in August ffs. I've issued a back me or sack me ultimatum to myself.


----------



## passenger (Dec 3, 2015)

16 th best season for years, im hanging in there


----------



## starfish (Dec 4, 2015)

Just swapped Sanchez for De Bruyne. A week too late though.


----------



## passenger (Dec 5, 2015)

then they go and lose to stoke


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 5, 2015)

Need 23 points from Lukaku (c) and Barkley tomorrow to rescue my H2H game, though I'm in the odd position where if Lukaku doesn't play my vice-captain Mahrez will double his 21 points and leave Barkley only needing two.

I don't want to wish a warm up injury on someone...


----------



## Lo Siento. (Dec 7, 2015)

Lord Camomile said:


> Need 23 points from Lukaku (c) and Barkley tomorrow to rescue my H2H game, though I'm in the odd position where if Lukaku doesn't play my vice-captain Mahrez will double his 21 points and leave Barkley only needing two.
> 
> I don't want to wish a warm up injury on someone...


I'm 5 points up and have Lakaku, but my opponent has him as captain - so I'm hoping Martinez rests him too!


----------



## rekil (Dec 7, 2015)

Lo Siento. said:


> I'm 5 points up and have Lakaku, but my opponent has him as captain - so I'm hoping Martinez rests him too!


That's me I think. I have two Palace players as well. One Lukaku goal or a Palace clean sheet should be enough.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 7, 2015)

Lo Siento. said:


> I'm 5 points up and have Lakaku, but my opponent has him as captain - so I'm hoping Martinez rests him too!


"C'mon Roberto, it's only Palace and the lad's put the graft in - let him sit this one out and then he'll be fresh for the Christmas run-in..."


----------



## passenger (Dec 7, 2015)

50 points for me still in top twenty no more to play 
captain 4 pts


----------



## marty21 (Dec 22, 2015)

Massive 97 points this week thanks to Captain Mahrez  From 70th earlier in the season ,I have surged to 45th


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 22, 2015)

Yeah, I was pretty chuffed as the games came in on Saturday, until I realised those results were similarly positive for everyone else


----------



## big eejit (Dec 22, 2015)

84 points and a non-mover in 8th. This league is full of ringers intit.

Cup starts this week.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 23, 2015)

big eejit said:


> 84 points and a non-mover in 8th. This league is full of ringers intit.
> 
> Cup starts this week.


Pleased to have qualified for the cup , didn't think I would about a month ago.


----------



## passenger (Dec 23, 2015)

down to 27 th im not singing any more


----------



## elbows (Dec 25, 2015)

This is my first year and at this stage I'm starting to find it dull due to there not being all that many sensible variations in team right now. I mean there are only about 4 or 5 sensible striker choices, half a dozen midfielders, etc.

Is it normally like this or is this year weird? I've got bags of spare money and nobody on form to spend it on!


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 25, 2015)

elbows said:


> This is my first year and at this stage I'm starting to find it dull due to there not being all that many sensible variations in team right now. I mean there are only about 4 or 5 sensible striker choices, half a dozen midfielders, etc.
> 
> Is it normally like this or is this year weird? I've got bags of spare money and nobody on form to spend it on!


Injuries have made it a bit template for now - sanchez and aguero/silva coming back and chelsea starting playing will get things going. And vardy not scoring ever again.


----------



## elbows (Dec 25, 2015)

Cheers for the info. Don't think I'll be selling Vardy just yet mind.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 26, 2015)

I'm thinking I should jump on the Ighalo train but surely Kane is more likely to score at home against Norwich than Ighalo is away to Chelsea, right?

Right...?!


----------



## elbows (Dec 27, 2015)

Lord Camomile said:


> I'm thinking I should jump on the Ighalo train but surely Kane is more likely to score at home against Norwich than Ighalo is away to Chelsea, right?
> 
> Right...?!



I know its too late for that particular question but I haven't found that fixture-based choices have worked terribly well this year, its such a crazy season, just have to go with whoever is on form personally.


----------



## elbows (Dec 27, 2015)

I got so thrashed in the first round of the cup. At least I won't be inhibited in spending lots of points on transfers now.


----------



## passenger (Dec 27, 2015)

better week 73 points, won in the cup its getting tight everyone has the same team 
need to think out the box


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 28, 2015)

Completely forgot to make any changes this morning


----------



## big eejit (Dec 29, 2015)

Wrong bloody captain. Trying to be smart by captaining Ramsey. Just do Ozil you tool!


----------



## Lo Siento. (Dec 29, 2015)

Anyone else found that this season there's so many cheap high-scoring players this year that they're struggling to spend their whole budget?


----------



## marty21 (Dec 29, 2015)

big eejit said:


> Wrong bloody captain. Trying to be smart by captaining Ramsey. Just do Ozil you tool!


Luckily I switched to Ozil as captain this week, I won't be so smug when Mahrez gets a hatrick against citeh though


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 30, 2015)

marty21 said:


> Luckily I switched to Ozil as captain this week, I won't be so smug when Mahrez gets a hatrick against citeh though


I bloody forgot to switch captains so still had Mahrez


----------



## passenger (Dec 30, 2015)

im going to be brave this week and go for it  if it don`t work 
at least i tried i think the foxes could ne on the drift


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 30, 2015)

passenger said:


> im going to be brave this week and go for it  if it don`t work
> at least i tried i think the foxes could ne on the drift


I expect both V ansd M to be rested or used lightly next game.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 31, 2015)

My slow slide to mid-table continues.


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 31, 2015)

Lord Camomile said:


> My slow slide to mid-table continues.


Think about me, managing a massive team, players turned against me. Haven't had a day off since last thursday. Lost against a total wanker in the H2H.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 31, 2015)

butchersapron said:


> Think about me, managing a massive team, players turned against me. Haven't had a day off since last thursday. Lost against a total wanker in the H2H.


You need a vote of confidence from the board , and maybe a Director of Football to assist


----------



## poului (Dec 31, 2015)

This cup competition sure took the piss this year. I thought I was just the luck of draw when I scraped past Round 1 by a single point despite having a hefty score of 75. Only for me to lose the second round with 81 points to some dickhead who gets the gameweek of his life with 86.

I swear the Gods do not favour me this season. Quite how I'm ninth in the urban H2H and 15 points behind the leader is beyond me.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 31, 2015)

poului said:


> This cup competition sure took the piss this year. I thought I was just the luck of draw when I scraped past Round 1 by a single point despite having a hefty score of 75. Only for me to lose the second round with 81 points to some dickhead who gets the gameweek of his life with 86.
> 
> I swear the Gods do not favour me this season. Quite how I'm ninth in the urban H2H and 15 points behind the leader is beyond me.


Got tanked in the first round again! Being 3rd in the H2H league is a real mystery to me


----------



## poului (Dec 31, 2015)

marty21 said:


> Got tanked in the first round again! Being 3rd in the H2H league is a real mystery to me



I'm 160 real points in front and yet you lead me by 10.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 31, 2015)

poului said:


> I'm 160 real points in front and yet you lead me by 10.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 2, 2016)

Ugh. Appalling week thus far, and pretty sure that despite currently being ahead the H2H isn't going to go my way as half of my opponent's team is yet to play.


----------



## starfish (Jan 6, 2016)

I picked the right week to bring Koscielny off the bench. We're coming for you Lord Camomile


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 12, 2016)

Balls. Forgot this gameweek.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 12, 2016)

butchersapron said:


> Balls. Forgot this gameweek.


Yuuuuuuuup


----------



## big eejit (Jan 13, 2016)

butchersapron said:


> Balls. Forgot this gameweek.



That could turn out to be the best tactic this week.


----------



## passenger (Jan 13, 2016)

i can here the fans singing, your getting sacked in the morning  im off


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 13, 2016)

big eejit said:


> That could turn out to be the best tactic this week.


I'm trying to work out if anything I'd been planning to do would have made much difference, but I think I'd have been just as fucked either way.


----------



## alfajobrob (Jan 13, 2016)

I forgot to do my fucking team this week....fucking bollocks!


----------



## alfajobrob (Jan 13, 2016)

I don't take this shit seriously btw...oh no....cunt cunt cunt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## purves grundy (Jan 13, 2016)

Fuck this season. Took a 4pt hit to get Aguero in for today, replacing... Giroud. I don;t reckon I've even made it out of single figures this week.


----------



## poului (Jan 13, 2016)

Yeah, I was damn smart thinking I could wait another week to get Payet in.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 13, 2016)

hmph

i was expecting better of leicester and tottenham.  would not have minded which team won by the odd goal in a 7 goal match...


----------



## alfajobrob (Jan 14, 2016)

I hate losing by bookings the most..the stupid arse cunts@


----------



## starfish (Jan 14, 2016)

A draw was a fair result since i also forgot about this gameweek. Although the points on my bench are a pisser which actually makes me think it was 2 points dropped.


----------



## elbows (Jan 22, 2016)

I haven't really enjoyed the gameweeks for over a month now so I'm going to start doing even more risky point-wasting transfers to try to liven things up.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 24, 2016)

S☼I said:


> I've sacked it off. Too much other sources of stress in Catsbum World, potential and otherwise, to add to it with doing this. Would I have carried on had I not been dead last and dead shit? Quite possibly. So bad loser blah blah blah, but I've shitcanned my account. Sorry.


Oh of course you bloody had Ayew! Because the guy who hasn't done anything for months was guaranteed to get a 10+ points haul the week I'm playing the guy who ditched it in when Ayew was still a rational team selection 

I think that might be me dropping off the top spot, last chance of glory done and gone.


----------



## big eejit (Jan 25, 2016)

Lord Camomile said:


> Oh of course you bloody had Ayew! Because the guy who hasn't done anything for months was guaranteed to get a 10+ points haul the week I'm playing the guy who ditched it in when Ayew was still a rational team selection
> 
> I think that might be me dropping off the top spot, last chance of glory done and gone.



Lost to the deleted team. Next El Quixotes manager?


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 25, 2016)

3rd week in a row i've gone to bed sunday/monday night in a right mood convinced i'd lost only to find i haven't come lunchtime.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 25, 2016)

dizzy heights of 28th.  despite having expected much better of arsenal...


----------



## passenger (Jan 27, 2016)

me to im 22 nd got the best team i can get put alli on the bench for the Palace game 
as im a a palace fan lost 13 points o well as long as i keep going up the table


----------



## passenger (Jan 27, 2016)

ok puddy tat is PSV Catford love the name Puddy_Tat


----------



## starfish (Jan 29, 2016)

Have been looking for a way to get Aguero in my team for a couple of weeks. Thanks to De Bruyne getting crocked ive managed it. Cost me Igalho too though but i had enough leftover for Alli. Looks like a fair swap.


----------



## purves grundy (Jan 29, 2016)

starfish said:


> Have been looking for a way to get Aguero in my team for a couple of weeks. Thanks to De Bruyne getting crocked ive managed it. Cost me Igalho too though but i had enough leftover for Alli. Looks like a fair swap.


Pretty much essential once he hits form, like he seems to have. But there's still a weekend full of fixtures where there could be another KDB-like loss so it's better to wait untl they're over... but meanwhile Aguero's price is rising so you have to gamble...


----------



## passenger (Jan 30, 2016)

I got aguero to cost me 4 pts had to be done


----------



## elbows (Feb 2, 2016)

Don't forget this game week, still half an hour left to change your team etc.


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 2, 2016)

Unbelievable, was just bringing alli off the bench for tonight when i was called away for a phone call. I literally just had to press confirm. Now i'm going to lose my h2h.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 2, 2016)

elbows said:


> Don't forget this game week, still half an hour left to change your team etc.


 
oh bugger, i had forgot.

although with 71 points so far, not sure it was a bad decision...


----------



## elbows (Feb 3, 2016)

Bringing Vardy back paid off for me, and my second week of owning Afobe worked ok, though nothing too spectacular. 

Sadly, despite having always wanted to bring him into my team once he was back from long-term injury, I decided to wait one more week before getting Southampton goalie Fraser Forster. And then he made 10 saves against Arsenal and got the 3 BP, getting 12 points in total yesterday. At least I didn't buy Charlie Austin yet, where was he yesterday?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Feb 3, 2016)

Best week for some time, but Barkley just scored 10+ points sitting on my bench


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 3, 2016)

98 points so far this week


----------



## sealion (Feb 3, 2016)

I dropped Gomez for Butland,more missed points. Can't get my captain right either.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Feb 4, 2016)

Every time I make major changes, I fuck everything up.


----------



## sealion (Feb 6, 2016)

I dropped Huth today and he goes and gets 16 points.


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 15, 2016)

Playing my bench boost was a masterstroke this week. 4 extra players, 1 extra point.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 15, 2016)

butchersapron said:


> Playing my bench boost was a masterstroke this week. 4 extra players, 1 extra point.


Do we only get one of those a season?


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 15, 2016)

marty21 said:


> Do we only get one of those a season?


Yep, just the one.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 15, 2016)

butchersapron said:


> Yep, just the one.


Damn!  Used mine the wrong week too


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 15, 2016)

marty21 said:


> Damn!  Used mine the wrong week too


I've wasted my triple captain, bench boost and one wildcard. Not a single one worked.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 15, 2016)

butchersapron said:


> I've wasted my triple captain, bench boost and one wildcard. Not a single one worked.


The board are still backing you


----------



## Lord Camomile (Feb 15, 2016)

Urk, with 2nd playing 3rd I'd hoped whatever the result I could pull away a bit - instead I pulled a bit of a Leicester and my lead is down to 2 points 

Must start paying more attention to who's playing Villa each week


----------



## passenger (Feb 25, 2016)

and don`t forget four teams are missing from action this week


----------



## starfish (Feb 27, 2016)

Looks like i picked the wrong week to sell Arnautovic.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Feb 28, 2016)

If any of you had Rashford I'm gonna be very upset


----------



## big eejit (Feb 28, 2016)

starfish said:


> Looks like i picked the wrong week to sell Arnautovic.



Ouch. Lots of people bought him this week. Though a close rival in one of the leagues I'm in brought him in and put him on the bench.


----------



## big eejit (Feb 29, 2016)

Next deadline is tomorrow at 18.45.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 29, 2016)

after a mini-slump , I have gone all in and shifted 6 and played the wildcard - those 6 will probably now have a fantastic last dozen games this season


----------



## Lord Camomile (Feb 29, 2016)

Just let out an audible gasp when I saw it's a top-of-the-table clash tomorrow


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 1, 2016)

Lord Camomile said:


> Just let out an audible gasp when I saw it's a top-of-the-table clash tomorrow


You're facing the reigning champs too!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 1, 2016)

butchersapron said:


> You're facing the reigning champs too!


It's Leicester v Man City all over again!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 1, 2016)

I've got the stinking feeling Aguero and Ozil are going to do me over tomorrow.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 3, 2016)

20 points on the sodding bench


----------



## big eejit (Mar 3, 2016)

Top of the h2h league clash was a draw? Drama!


----------



## big eejit (Mar 3, 2016)

Puddy_Tat said:


> 20 points on the sodding bench



That's more points than many people scored this week.


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 3, 2016)

big eejit said:


> Top of the h2h league clash was a draw? Drama!


I was saved by a last minute double by Butland - he got an extra point for a third save pretty much with the last kick of the game, which then propelled him to 1 bonus point. Had written it off and was preparing to graciously concede title before that.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 3, 2016)

Sodding Mata, was on to a clean sheet for Gomez until that 

Still, got lucky elsewhere, draw's probably a fair result, we're not thinking about the title, just taking each game as it comes.


----------



## starfish (Mar 3, 2016)

big eejit said:


> Top of the h2h league clash was a draw? Drama!


My stupid stupid loss meant i couldnt close the gap which is trebley annoying.


----------



## big eejit (Mar 3, 2016)

starfish said:


> My stupid stupid loss meant i couldnt close the gap which is trebley annoying.



Not for me it's not as it means I've now closed the gap on you to just 1 point.


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 3, 2016)

big eejit said:


> Not for me it's not as it means I've now closed the gap on you to just 1 point.


Weird week -  top two draw - everyone else down to you lost.


----------



## big eejit (Mar 3, 2016)

butchersapron said:


> Weird week -  top two draw - everyone else down to you lost.



Yeah, and I was dead lucky to win my match. I got a red arrow in every other league I'm in. Another crap week!


----------



## starfish (Mar 3, 2016)

big eejit said:


> Not for me it's not as it means I've now closed the gap on you to just 1 point.


Thats one of my treble annoyances


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 5, 2016)

Stick Bellerin on the bench, he goes and grabs an assist. And of course it screws Alderweireld's clean sheet too.

Fuck's sake.


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 5, 2016)

My finger hovered over the confirm transfer ramsey button for a good ten minutes this morning.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 5, 2016)

Lord Camomile said:


> Stick Bellerin on the bench, he goes and grabs an assist. And of course it screws Alderweireld's clean sheet too.
> 
> Fuck's sake.


DO OVER! DO OVEEEEEEER!!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 5, 2016)

Bah, didn't do too badly from that but Alli and Bellerin on my bench for a combined 11pts (before BPs) takes the shine off it.


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 5, 2016)

Hoping Targett doesn't play today now so i can get them nice Alderweireld points.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 5, 2016)

Definitely got it wrong with the subs this week, should have Alli in the team over Ozil and Bellerin over... that West Ham defender I have.

Lukaku's pen miss is only mildly tempered by the fact Aguero missed one at pretty much the same time.


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 5, 2016)

If i've read this right Fonte getting sent off _gained _him a point. 6 points for 60 minutes, sent off before goal conceded. Would have -4 for conceding, only -3 for red card.


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 5, 2016)

They've changed him now to -1 from 3. They're making it up as they go along.


----------



## elbows (Mar 6, 2016)

Phew that was a rollercoaster. At one point I crashed down from about 53 points to 40 due to goals conceded by Bournemouth and Southampton and Fontes sending off, only to recover to 73 via late goals from Payet and Daniels, Mahrez magic and then various bonuses.


----------



## elbows (Mar 6, 2016)

I set myself an abundance of goals to aim for in my first season playing this game. One of them is to get 2000 points, and this task remains in the balance for me. I expect not to make it unless I do well in the double game weeks with bench boost & triple captain.

But I just noticed that I have achieved one aim - to get the most points in the league one month. And indeed I am the king of February, by a whopping 1 point.

Other targets I've set are to finish in the top 20 of the league, get at least 100 points one week, get something good from at least one of my chips, finish in the top 1 million overall, end with a team value of at least 115 million.


----------



## purves grundy (Mar 6, 2016)

elbows said:


> end with a team value of at least 115 million.


Unless you make umpteen transfers every GW, or are converting from GBP to EUR, that's something of a tall order!


----------



## elbows (Mar 6, 2016)

purves grundy said:


> Unless you make umpteen transfers every GW, or are converting from GBP to EUR, that's something of a tall order!



I dont do transfers for the sake of it but yeah, I've done more than average, especially earlier in the season when it was all new to me. I've got 113.7 million as of today which makes 115 seem well plausible, but when I use my final wildcard I expect my team value to drop quite a bit so I won't make it to 115.


----------



## big eejit (Mar 6, 2016)

elbows said:


> I dont do transfers for the sake of it but yeah, I've done more than average, especially earlier in the season when it was all new to me. I've got 113.7 million as of today which makes 115 seem well plausible, but when I use my final wildcard I expect my team value to drop quite a bit so I won't make it to 115.



What's the point though?


----------



## poului (Mar 6, 2016)

Thank God GoStetsa didn't play his bench boost this week!


----------



## elbows (Mar 7, 2016)

big eejit said:


> What's the point though?



Originally I didn't even notice how my team value had increased, and by the time I did I was well ahead but falling behind on points so I figured I'd try to look on it as an achievement  Then I was hoping that I could use these financial resources to buy a killer team that not may others could afford, but the nature of this season has made this somewhat more irrelevant than I'm under the impression it is some seasons. e.g. for quite a long time a lot of bargain players were the ones who were on good form, and multiple really expensive ones were injured or playing poorly. However thats not so true anymore so I may yet get to put my team value to good use once the decimated game week 30 is out of the way. Mind you I already lost 0.7 million last night selling Ozil.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 7, 2016)

dizzy heights of 18th



although a difficult week coming - only 6 PL matches...


----------



## elbows (Mar 8, 2016)

Puddy_Tat said:


> although a difficult week coming - only 6 PL matches...



Only 5 if Arsenal beat Hull in the FA cup replay!


----------



## big eejit (Mar 8, 2016)

elbows said:


> Only 5 if Arsenal beat Hull in the FA cup replay!



Yep, could be a few enforced wildcards / hits if Arsenal beat Hull.


----------



## passenger (Mar 10, 2016)

I`m up to 21 st used up all my extras i have a team of 7 ready to do battle this weekend


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 10, 2016)

What I don't understand is where all the postponed matches have gone? Where are the double-match gameweeks?


----------



## purves grundy (Mar 10, 2016)

Lord Camomile said:


> What I don't understand is where all the postponed matches have gone? Where are the double-match gameweeks?


Frustrating init. Should get some info after the Cup games this w/e. Gawd knows a halfway decent showing for me this season depends on these remaining GWs.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 10, 2016)

Right, done my transfers, leaving me with the question of just who is the surer bet out of Aguero away to Norwich, Kane away at Villa or Vardy at home to Newcastle for my captain


----------



## big eejit (Mar 11, 2016)

It's tricky intit. I think Aguero and Kane have a better record of bigger scores. So its between them for me. Norwich have conceded a lot and Villa are a shambles.

Most people seem to be backing Aguero - he's Aguero and you would normally captain your £13.6 million striker vs Norwich. 

But I think Kane has been more consistent, and Spurs need to bounce back big to justify their Euro tactic of resting half their team. And Villa are in the worst shape of any Prem team I can remember. 

So I don't know either!


----------



## elbows (Mar 11, 2016)

Lord Camomile said:


> What I don't understand is where all the postponed matches have gone? Where are the double-match gameweeks?



Having sniffed briefly around a couple of fantasy blogs about this subject in recent months, I believe the expectation is that weeks 34 and 37 will be double gameweeks. But the rescheduled matches haven't officially been announced yet.


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 11, 2016)

wildcards...shit...


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 11, 2016)

I'm going to have to engineer between those weeks pretty carefully as i'm playing big boys.


----------



## starfish (Mar 11, 2016)

Havent quite made my mind up what to do this week.


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 12, 2016)

Toure bastard! I was sitting quite smug there with my forward planning.


----------



## elbows (Mar 12, 2016)

It's all going horribly wrong so far!


----------



## starfish (Mar 12, 2016)

What a waste of a triple captain.


----------



## big eejit (Mar 12, 2016)

starfish said:


> What a waste of a triple captain.



Ow!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 12, 2016)

Sorry, my fault, I finally caved and bought Aguero in for the first time this season and this was the result.

At least I didn't captain the fucker.


----------



## poului (Mar 13, 2016)

My other ML rival that I'm chasing didn't captain Kane this week and I did. But because he's got that little shitbag Alli in his team, who appears to be guaranteed the assist-provider for anything good Kane does, he effectively has insurance against me every time he scores. He is a cunt.


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 13, 2016)

Alli?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 13, 2016)

poului said:


> My ML rival that I'm chasing didn't captain Kane this week and I did. But because he's got that little shitbag Alli in his team, who appears to be guaranteed the assist-provider for anything good Kane does, he effectively has insurance against me every time he scores. He is a cunt.


You mean you don't have them both?  

The real bugger is when you've both got the same player in your lineup but they've captained him and you haven't - you're suddenly caught hoping one of your players has a really bad week


----------



## poului (Mar 13, 2016)

butchersapron said:


> Alli?



No, that rival guy. Fair play on Alli.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 13, 2016)

all going reasonably well so far, despite man city's failure.

6-0 for leicester tomorrow, 4 for vardy and 2 for mahrez, please...


----------



## big eejit (Mar 14, 2016)

I take it Sestri Levante is a dead team. Even so, it's quite impressive to score 0:

Fantasy Premier League - The official fantasy football game of the Barclays Premier League


----------



## marty21 (Mar 15, 2016)

big eejit said:


> I take it Sestri Levante is a dead team. Even so, it's quite impressive to score 0:
> 
> Fantasy Premier League - The official fantasy football game of the Barclays Premier League


It's my best ever win!


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 15, 2016)

1 in the end.

Another dead week really. Running out of time to close that H2H gap.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 15, 2016)

Alli got two assists and no BP?! Bloody scandalous...


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 15, 2016)

I see Mr sorry has done his usual job of losing to the bottom team.


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 15, 2016)

Lord Camomile said:


> Alli got two assists and no BP?! Bloody scandalous...


Yes, i thought that was a bit odd as well.


----------



## elbows (Mar 18, 2016)

I see the double game weeks 34 & 37 fixtures are listed now.


----------



## elbows (Mar 18, 2016)

Need to be careful if bringing players in for week 34. By my reckoning, the following teams that play twice in week 34 are not playing in week 35:

West Ham, Watford, Everton, Man Utd, Crystal Palace.


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 18, 2016)

elbows said:


> Need to be careful if bringing players in for week 34. By my reckoning, the following teams that play twice in week 34 are not playing in week 35:
> 
> West Ham, Watford, Everton, Man Utd, Crystal Palace.


Don't help 'em!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 18, 2016)

13th in the league


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 19, 2016)

Need something from six appeal today. Not looking good with injuries etc though


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 19, 2016)

Bellerin sitting on the bench with 12 points  Thought Everton would at least deny Arsenal the clean sheet 

One hope is that Sagna has a dodgy lunch...


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 20, 2016)

Dammit, just seen Sagna is in the starting line-up.

Right, need him to get 12+ points otherwise it's another weekend cursing my bench.


----------



## starfish (Mar 24, 2016)

Thought my challenge was over but everyone just below me lost too. Big game next though.


----------



## purves grundy (Mar 24, 2016)

Planning on a late surge - WC at the ready and all chips still in hand...


----------



## elbows (Mar 24, 2016)

purves grundy said:


> Planning on a late surge - WC at the ready and all chips still in hand...



Same here except I already blew my All Out Attack chip last year. Mind you I consider that the easiest chip to waste, especially dud if one of your midfielders doesn't play. I suspect my triple captain will be easy to waste too, and most of my hopes come from bench-boosting a squad rammed full of double game week players.

If I were designing new chips for next year, I'd like to be able to pick two captains one week.


----------



## purves grundy (Mar 24, 2016)

elbows said:


> Isuspect my triple captain will be easy to waste too.


Yaah... should've done Kane last week, 0.3% did apparently. Ah well. AOO and BB are obviously best for the two DGWs, so have to pick a likely candidate for the remaining ordinary GWs for the TC. Maybe a gamble on a relegation battler...

*wanders to check fixtures*


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 28, 2016)

Spent a fair bit of time on Friday eve looking over the upcoming fixtures trying to vaguely plan my transfers.  Of course, it was just moments after making transfers for this gameweek that I realised it's the internationals 

Oh, well...


----------



## starfish (Apr 1, 2016)

Bugger. Got 2 free transfers this week & want to bring Kane in but both my keepers are crocked. Do I sell Aguero to facilitate this? Or do I go keeper less? Big game coming up, important decisions need to be made.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 1, 2016)

starfish said:


> Bugger. Got 2 free transfers this week & want to bring Kane in but both my keepers are crocked. Do I sell Aguero to facilitate this? Or do I go keeper less? Big game coming up, important decisions need to be made.


You're playing me - crocked keeper (butland) messed me up too. I'm at a wedding all day in enemy territory (Gloucs cricket club) - hope i can get some sort of signal up there.


----------



## starfish (Apr 1, 2016)

butchersapron said:


> You're playing me - crocked keeper (butland) messed me up too. I'm at a wedding all day in enemy territory (Gloucs cricket club) - hope i can get some sort of signal up there.


I am indeed. And I need the win as there's 3 teams only 1 point behind me. (Spits on Gloucs CCC) Re wifi signal, do they even have electricity there?


----------



## big eejit (Apr 2, 2016)

butchersapron said:


> You're playing me - crocked keeper (butland) messed me up too. I'm at a wedding all day in enemy territory (Gloucs cricket club) - hope i can get some sort of signal up there.



At the County Ground? You can probably pick up my wifi! They've installed these huge space invader floodlights recently. Quite spectacular but surprised they got em past the locals.

I'm on my wildcard this week. Shouldn't have bothered - it's been a pain in the arse!


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 2, 2016)

big eejit said:


> At the County Ground? You can probably pick up my wifi! They've installed these huge space invader floodlights recently. Quite spectacular but surprised they got em past the locals.
> 
> I'm on my wildcard this week. Shouldn't have bothered - it's been a pain in the arse!


Yep county ground - i'm assured that the 4g is very good up there a though. In fact, i've just remembered i was posting from there last year. So panic over. Just have to be one of the blokes at the back with a single headphone in during the ceremony.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 2, 2016)

Cockbiscuits, my signing for this week, Willian, isn't even starting today's match


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 2, 2016)

Fuck's sake! Chelsea are making hay against Villa and Willian is nowhere to be seen


----------



## purves grundy (Apr 2, 2016)

Lord Camomile said:


> Cockbiscuits, my signing for this week, Willian, isn't even starting today's match


Nah, injured dude  That's why I try to leave my transfers til Saturday morning


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 2, 2016)

purves grundy said:


> Nah, injured dude  That's why I try to leave my transfers til Saturday morning


When?! Wasn't showing up on the website!

I forgot about the international break and bought way too early


----------



## purves grundy (Apr 2, 2016)

Lord Camomile said:


> When?! Wasn't showing up on the website!


Nah it sometimes takes a while to show there, so a little news google can be helpful before purchase

Chelsea quartet Terry, Cahill, Hazard and Willian all out with injury


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 2, 2016)

What, did Chelsea let Ashley Cole show off his new air rifle or something?!

And of course the other Chelsea midfielder I considered was Pedro...


----------



## elbows (Apr 3, 2016)

Now I'm glad I made all that money earlier in the year - worked out what team I want for double game week 34 and it leaves me with exactly 0 in my bank! So I've had to activate my wildcard straight away and started changing the team round last night, just as well I did because someone I got yesterday already went up in price overnight and I've got no wiggle room.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 4, 2016)

Reclaimed top spot in the h2h - not made any ground in the other league for months now. Doubles ahoy. Can see everyone doing the exact same thing though. Going to finally let Vardy go this week i think.


----------



## big eejit (Apr 4, 2016)

I've edged up to 3rd in the H2H. I'm 7 points of 2nd though, so I think top spot is between the current top two.

If fixtures went my way I could catch one of the top two, but it would need some massive freak results to catch both.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 4, 2016)

I hadn't noticed that gap had opened up there. Don't fancy my chances of getting top spot back, been riding my luck for a while.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 4, 2016)

Lord Camomile said:


> I hadn't noticed that gap had opened up there. Don't fancy my chances of getting top spot back, been riding my luck for a while.


You got a potentially tough game next gameweek as well.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 4, 2016)

Yeah, I know...


----------



## marty21 (Apr 4, 2016)

My almost Leicester like season continues , we are 5th in the league  The H2H league , hovering just outside the top 50 in the other one .


----------



## starfish (Apr 4, 2016)

That could have been worse. Only dropped down to 4th.


----------



## Numbers (Apr 4, 2016)

What points have the leaders got in your leagues? I'm just curious, I'm in 2 in work and am top in both with 1783


----------



## starfish (Apr 4, 2016)

1874. Yould be joint 5th in the big league.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 9, 2016)

Two West Ham players sitting on my bench with assists to their name. Bellerin, who has been scoring points in the double-figures, has done little but concede three goals.

Tumbling, tumbling...


----------



## starfish (Apr 11, 2016)

You'll still be in 2nd place.


----------



## poului (Apr 11, 2016)

butchersapron said:


> Going to finally let Vardy go this week i think.



Hehe, heh...


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 11, 2016)

hmm.

this week isn't over until wednesday.

i've got 90 points and a substitution to come so far...


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 12, 2016)

starfish said:


> You'll still be in 2nd place.


Yeah, had forgotten the gap  

Still, points league is a slightly different story.


----------



## big eejit (Apr 12, 2016)

I think I've won my H2H which means I've closed the gap to 2nd from 7 points to 4. Reeling 'em in.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 12, 2016)

poului said:


> Hehe, heh...


The two palace players i brought in for him outscored him by 5 points and still have the game tmw to play.


----------



## poului (Apr 12, 2016)

butchersapron said:


> The two palace players i brought in for him outscored him by 5 points and still have the game tmw to play.



It was just a general chuckle at the hoardes of furious Vardy sellers this week, in truth. The scout forums have been good value.


----------



## passenger (Apr 12, 2016)

I think its over for me mid table obscurity , if i can get top 20 it
will be an achievement for  Jungle Town fc  i did have high hopes for this season 
but tinkering and my loyalty to the Palace have cost me again.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 13, 2016)

poului said:


> It was just a general chuckle at the hoardes of furious Vardy sellers this week, in truth. The scout forums have been good value.


Yup, I gambled the wrong way between him and Kane.

In my defence, he'd been off the boil, Sunderland have been more defensively solid of late and Spurs put three past Man Utd. It's just Kane had nothing to do with any of them


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 14, 2016)

left 40+ points on the bench this week and ended up losing by 4.


----------



## starfish (Apr 15, 2016)

butchersapron said:


> left 40+ points on the bench this week and ended up losing by 4.


 To quote a very, very dear friend of mine, 
"Unlucky".


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 16, 2016)

Didn't realise you could only play one chip at a time  Oh well...


----------



## poului (Apr 16, 2016)

Forgot to play bench boost this week.

Shit.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 16, 2016)

I'm utterly effed already this week - i had planned brilliant for the double gameweeks, 4/5 weeks ago - injuries wipe out all my plans and i now start -20 against someone with 14 double weekers all playing (bench boost played) vs my feeble 8. And to make it worse, he's also go most of my double-weekers, meaning i have no way to make up the deficit.


----------



## poului (Apr 16, 2016)

butchersapron said:


> I'm utterly effed already this week - i had planned brilliant for the double gameweeks, 4/5 weeks ago - injuries wipe out all my plans and i now start -20 against someone with 14 double weekers all playing (bench boost played) vs my feeble 8. And to make it worse, he's also go most of my double-weekers, meaning i have no way to make up the deficit.



Only hope now is that managers rotate their players enough this week that a lot of the doublers lose their value.


----------



## big eejit (Apr 16, 2016)

poului said:


> Only hope now is that managers rotate their players enough this week that a lot of the doublers lose their value.



Think that's more likely to affect managers holding their BB until GW 37.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 16, 2016)

I spunked my BB in the first half of the season


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 16, 2016)

Lord Camomile said:


> I spunked my BB in the first half of the season


Your blue balls? Wrong thread.


----------



## alfajobrob (Apr 16, 2016)

butchersapron said:


> Your blue balls? Wrong thread.



You can fuck off as well...I'm not happy atm.


----------



## elbows (Apr 16, 2016)

Feels a bit weird only having one Saturday 3pm game that affects me.

At least I managed to save my bench boost for this week and I managed to line my team up nicely on the screen - I'm sure the awesome power of symmetry will see me pick up more than 100 points this week


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 16, 2016)

It gets better - martial not starting so i'll probably have a single game weeker in in his place.


----------



## elbows (Apr 16, 2016)

butchersapron said:


> It gets better - martial not starting so i'll probably have a single game weeker in in his place.



More likely he will get some game time over the two games?


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 16, 2016)

He'l prob get 10 minutes at the end here and the team will be unchanged next week as they're going to win 5-0 today. So another 10 minutes.


----------



## elbows (Apr 16, 2016)

Sounds like your week can only really get more positive though by starting from such a woeful zone!


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 16, 2016)

elbows said:


> Sounds like your week can only really get more positive though by starting from such a woeful zone!


I was going to stick a fiver on him for first scorer as well. I think i should steer clear of the betting today.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 16, 2016)

Not to worry, I've taken a massive gamble on Rashford, so he'll likely get crocked in the opening 15.

I guess it's a question of who Sod's Law is working against more


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 16, 2016)

Two penalty saves and a clean sheet helps Gomez to 16 points with BPs likely to come 

And of course my H2H opponent has him too


----------



## big eejit (Apr 16, 2016)

Bottled transfer and did Lukaku to Martial instead of Rashford. Then accidentally left the armband on Martial. Making more errors than Roberto Martínez this season.


----------



## elbows (Apr 16, 2016)

68 points from 6 players so far, I think this week is going to exceed my wildest expectations!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 16, 2016)

Bloody hell, normally 61-63 would be a final scoreline!

And normally I'd be delirious about 61 points off three players*, but there's a lot of football to play yet...



*not gonna lie, I'm still pretty happy with it!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 17, 2016)

Fell the wrong way on the Coutinho/Firmino conundrum


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 17, 2016)

At least your liverpool doublers are playing - mine aren't and are replaced by palace defenders who are likely to run up negative scores across both games (arsenal and man utd). You couldn't make this week up.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 17, 2016)

butchersapron said:


> At least your liverpool doublers are playing - mine aren't and are replaced by palace defenders who are likely to run up negative scores across both games (arsenal and man utd). You couldn't make this week up.


Coutinho's not played minute 1 yet!

You do seem to be suffering to fortune this week though.


----------



## poului (Apr 18, 2016)

I honestly don't think I could have failed this week any harder.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 18, 2016)

at a certain striker getting sent off an imminent ban

 at leaving Gomes on the bench

 at Tottenham's performance

but i hope some of them do better in the midweek matches...


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 18, 2016)

After all that, only 14 behind after the first tranche. Still have basically 3 players vs 12 to make it up. But I'm not dead.


----------



## elbows (Apr 21, 2016)

Call the fire brigade, 156 points with three arsenal players left!


----------



## elbows (Apr 21, 2016)

Nobody put the fire out, 181 + any bonuses (e.g. Sanchez). 

And there I was making jokes about symmetry and being somewhat concerned that the fantasy football might take the edge off my birthday last Saturday. Instead my luck started that day and never ran out. Wibble, and thanks for putting up with my elated messages.


----------



## starfish (Apr 22, 2016)

I think selling Aguero a couple of weeks back was not my best decision this season. Cost me dearly in the H2H. Just bought him back.


----------



## big eejit (Apr 22, 2016)

I'm chasing down the top 2 in the h2h like a lion chasing a gnu.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 22, 2016)

No such beast.

I'm def not shitting it. 

110%


----------



## marty21 (Apr 23, 2016)

big eejit said:


> I'm chasing down the top 2 in the h2h like a lion chasing a gnu.


I've slumped to 10th


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 23, 2016)

marty21 said:


> I've slumped to 10th


_Disgrace, get off the stage, bring in warnock etc_


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 23, 2016)

Had enough players to exploit the double GW but also put out a full team on this reduced week, except three players whose teams are playing this weekend are unlikely to get a sniff of grass themselves 

4 point hit is is...


----------



## elbows (Apr 23, 2016)

De Bruyne only starting on the bench in the game today - bit too expensive to be putting up with that so maybe this is the player I can flog next week to free up loads of cash.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 23, 2016)

elbows said:


> De Bruyne only starting on the bench in the game today - bit too expensive to be putting up with that so maybe this is the player I can flog next week to free up loads of cash.


Being rested for Europe, no doubt. Same story with me and Coutinho.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 24, 2016)

Four points clear in my H2H match and we have exactly the same players left to play. BUT, I've got a four point penalty coming for an extra transfer  

All depends on the BPs for the Leicester players, but if I draw this then it's likely all square at the top!


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 24, 2016)

Lord Camomile said:


> Four points clear in my H2H match and we have exactly the same players left to play. BUT, I've got a four point penalty coming for an extra transfer
> 
> All depends on the BPs for the Leicester players, but if I draw this then it's likely all square at the top!


He's actually one ahead of you when the subs are added in.

And Myhill may well play anyway... could go anyway yet.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 24, 2016)

butchersapron said:


> He's actually one ahead of you when the subs are added in.
> 
> And Myhill may well play anyway... could go anyway yet.


Dammit, forgot about the sub 

Myhill hasn't played for months, not sure he's likely to start tomorrow...


----------



## big eejit (Apr 24, 2016)

Current Leics bonus is Ulloa - 3, Schlupp - 2, Mahrez - 1


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 24, 2016)

Lord Camomile said:


> Dammit, forgot about the sub
> 
> Myhill hasn't played for months, not sure he's likely to start tomorrow...


Them arsenal bonus' have done for you.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 24, 2016)

I need my spurs players to do well but irl I don't want them to catch Leicester , so a 6-7 defeat would do me , Kane hatrick


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 24, 2016)

butchersapron said:


> Them arsenal bonus' have done for you.


Ahhhhhh fuck.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 25, 2016)

_Myhell_ plays - i don't believe it.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 25, 2016)

Phew -depends on how many myhill saves tonight (for me).


----------



## big eejit (Apr 26, 2016)

Ooh, it's close at the top of the H2H now.







 1 Maz Holz Players - 71





 2 El Quixotes - 70





 3 Slugger's Slackers - 69


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 26, 2016)

...and all three playing teams they could easily lose against next week.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 26, 2016)

butchersapron said:


> _Myhell_ plays - i don't believe it.


And he couldn't save a couple of penalties, could he?


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 26, 2016)

Lord Camomile said:


> And he couldn't save a couple of penalties, could he?


First half, before the goal, he seemed to be making a save every other minute and looking nailed on for clean sheet +2 from saves and +3 bonus.


----------



## big eejit (Apr 26, 2016)

butchersapron said:


> ...and all three playing teams they could easily lose against next week.



Yep, there are no easy games in the Urban H2H league. Well there are obviously, but these aren't them! #knife-edge


----------



## elbows (Apr 26, 2016)

Anyone got any fantasy chip ideas for next season? 

I still want a chip that lets me choose two captains.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 26, 2016)

I think you should be allowed to play subs - either you can only play a sub if they haven't played yet in that gameweek, or you get half the points of the player coming on.


----------



## starfish (Apr 27, 2016)

Bollox. Another careless, avoidable defeat. Dropped to 8th when i should be 4th.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 28, 2016)

Well, that screws things up for many of us



> Tottenham midfielder Dele Alli will miss the rest of the season after being banned for three games for violent conduct.
> 
> He admitted a charge after television cameras showed him punching West Brom player Claudio Yacob in the stomach.


----------



## butchersapron (May 2, 2016)

This is going to be so tight - depending on how bonus points go and how the substitutions go on the all out attack chip (i.e if it allows me 3 defenders due to forwards not playing or insists i keep the formation) i've either lost drew or won. And decided by one point either way i think.


----------



## butchersapron (May 2, 2016)

...and i think that kane booking has ruined me - point off and moved him from 3 bonus points to 1.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 2, 2016)

Dammit, I had a great double transfer planned for the next gameweek with £0.1m to spare, now after this weekend's matches I'm £0.2m short


----------



## poului (May 3, 2016)

butchersapron said:


> ...and i think that kane booking has ruined me - point off and moved him from 3 bonus points to 1.



Kane gets one bonus and Eriksen doesn't. You win by a point.


----------



## butchersapron (May 3, 2016)

poului said:


> Kane gets one bonus and Eriksen doesn't. You win by a point.


Draw I believe, at best , depending on how they decide to deal with my potential subs.


----------



## butchersapron (May 3, 2016)

Yes, a draw. Balls.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 3, 2016)

Meh.

I think my squad are already thinking about their holidays


----------



## marty21 (May 3, 2016)

Lord Camomile said:


> Dammit, I had a great double transfer planned for the next gameweek with £0.1m to spare, now after this weekend's matches I'm £0.2m short


You are no Ranieri


----------



## big eejit (May 3, 2016)

Up to 2nd in the H2H, and the league just got even tighter!






 1 El Quixotes - 73





 2 Slugger's Slackers - 72





 3 Maz Holz Players - 72


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 3, 2016)

marty21 said:


> You are no Ranieri


Ranieri isn't working to such Draconian parameters


----------



## butchersapron (May 3, 2016)

That stupid Kane meltdown booking may have ruined my season.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 3, 2016)

butchersapron said:


> That stupid Kane meltdown booking may have ruined my season.


I dunno, I could easily mess up in the final two weeks. Couldn't possibly speak on behalf of big eejit of course.

It's long been annoying me you can't look further than a week ahead to who your opponent(s) will be - no idea who I'm playing in the last match of the season.

At least it maintains the interest now Leicester have sewn up the title


----------



## butchersapron (May 3, 2016)

Lord Camomile said:


> I dunno, I could easily mess up in the final two weeks. Couldn't possibly speak on behalf of big eejit of course.
> 
> It's long been annoying me you can't look further than a week ahead to who your opponent(s) will be - no idea who I'm playing in the last match of the season.
> 
> At least it maintains the interest now Leicester have sewn up the title


You've always been able to!


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 3, 2016)

butchersapron said:


> You've always been able to!


Oh yeah, look at that  

Does it make it worse that you're trailing such an incompetent boob?


----------



## butchersapron (May 3, 2016)

The thing is, that power to see who you're playing down the road induces future anxiety. It does in me anyway, planning weeks ahead and having injuries mess everything up and inducing panic counter planning.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 3, 2016)

Aye, on balance it's probably better for me that I had less to think about.

I'm very much one of the Walcotts of this world - given too much time I'll overthink things and 8 times out of 10 mess it up.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 3, 2016)

Following the above revelation, I was checking out old GWs. Here's a team right from the start - haven't got a single player from that squad in my current one!


----------



## big eejit (May 3, 2016)

I don't think I've ever looked at an opponent's team ahead of an H2H game. Just cos I couldn't be arsed basically. 

Maybe I should take a peak at CockyFlops this week, as the H2H is the only piece of silverware I might win this season!


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 3, 2016)

big eejit said:


> I don't think I've ever looked at an opponent's team ahead of an H2H game.


I do, for all the good it does me


----------



## big eejit (May 3, 2016)

Lord Camomile said:


> I do, for all the good it does me



I spend too much time worrying about my own team to worry about other people's!


----------



## elbows (May 3, 2016)

I'm glad I didn't even realise there was a H2H thing until the season was well underway. If I'd signed up to that it might have got in the way of me enjoying myself with plenty of transfers almost every week.


----------



## butchersapron (May 3, 2016)

elbows said:


> I'm glad I didn't even realise there was a H2H thing until the season was well underway. If I'd signed up to that it might have got in the way of me enjoying myself with plenty of transfers almost every week.


Which is your team?


----------



## starfish (May 5, 2016)

And it goes from bad to worse. Decided to take a 4 point hit & actually tossed a coin, in my head, to choose between Ighalo & Deeney.


----------



## elbows (May 5, 2016)

I hope it landed on Deeney because Ighalo hasn't got more than 2 points in the last 12 prem games!


----------



## starfish (May 5, 2016)

elbows said:


> I hope it landed on Deeney because Ighalo hasn't got more than 2 points in the last 12 prem games!


It didnt & i probably should have checked their form. My opponent may well have done.


----------



## starfish (May 6, 2016)

Wildcard played. Im hoping it will end my slump.


----------



## elbows (May 7, 2016)

Rashford not playing at all today!


----------



## butchersapron (May 7, 2016)

The abandoned team that i'm playing somehow has 9 double-weekers, including the cpt.


----------



## elbows (May 7, 2016)

I hope Martial 'having a problem' in warmup isn't indicative of how my luck will go this week. I see a hell of a lot of bench boosts and triple captains are being played this week.


----------



## big eejit (May 7, 2016)

butchersapron said:


> The abandoned team that i'm playing somehow has 9 double-weekers, including the cpt.



Ouch.


----------



## marty21 (May 8, 2016)

And of course I got rid of Vardy after he got sent off


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 8, 2016)

marty21 said:


> And of course I got rid of Vardy after he got sent off


As the goals went in I was wondering how many people would still have him in their squad. That penalty miss will have cost though...

Oh, only -2, cancelling out his bonus points - still gets 10 points.

Had a terrible weekend so far - Rashford not even playing, Cresswell conceding 3, triple cap Payet getting nothing beond the standard 2 for showing up...  Don't think it's a particularly high scoring weekend for anyone, though.


----------



## elbows (May 8, 2016)

Lord Camomile said:


> Had a terrible weekend so far - Rashford not even playing, Cresswell conceding 3, triple cap Payet getting nothing beond the standard 2 for showing up...  Don't think it's a particularly high scoring weekend for anyone, though.



Yeah and I've just been screwed by Liverpools ever rotating team. At least Kane didn't do anything in the saints game so the general low-point trend continues at least until the 4pm games.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 8, 2016)

elbows said:


> Yeah and I've just been screwed by Liverpools ever rotating team.


Four point hit to bring in Firmino, doesn't play 

I knew it was a risk because I know what Klopp's like, which actually makes it worse


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 8, 2016)

Lord Camomile said:


> Four point hit to bring in Firmino, doesn't play


Off the bench and onto the score sheet!


----------



## elbows (May 11, 2016)

So Martial turned out to be both the start and the end of my bad luck this double game week. And once the bad luck ended it only took minutes to go from really awful points to pretty great points. 

Hell, even Liverpool seem to be managing to start with all the big names tonight.


----------



## starfish (May 13, 2016)

That wasnt too bad a week for a change. Lots of interesting H2H games this week. Its gone down to the wire for the Top 3.


----------



## butchersapron (May 13, 2016)

starfish said:


> That wasnt too bad a week for a change. Lots of interesting H2H games this week. Its gone down to the wire for the Top 3.


Top two easy wins me (maz holz) not so. That Kane 95th minute petulant booking when they lost it at chelsea has done me.


----------



## starfish (May 13, 2016)

butchersapron said:


> Top two easy wins me (maz holz) not so. That Kane 95th minute petulant booking when they lost it at chelsea has done me.


On paper you have the harder game but in football anything can happen. Good luck to all of you, its been a fun season.


----------



## butchersapron (May 13, 2016)

starfish said:


> On paper you have the harder game but in football anything can happen. Good luck to all of you, its been a fun season.


Ta! I did snatch it on the last day last season. Anyway, yes, been fun again and looking forward to next season.


----------



## starfish (May 13, 2016)

butchersapron said:


> Ta! I did snatch it on the last day last season. Anyway, yes, been fun again and looking forward to next season.


Will need to check my previous years placings but my 6 game winning streak at the start of this one probably made it more fun than i can remember.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 13, 2016)

I'm totally flummoxed, very few obvious winners and losers.


----------



## starfish (May 13, 2016)

Lord Camomile said:


> I'm totally flummoxed, very few obvious winners and losers.


Aye, which teams will be up for it tomorrow? Will Newcastle turn up & do Spuds? Will Man U run all over Bournemouth? And what about West Ham? Still a few teams with a lot to play for.


----------



## elbows (May 14, 2016)

And so in this my first season of fantasy football I find myself again preaching from the gospel of 'don't be too afraid to make transfers'.

I had a look and including these final ones I've made 80 transfers, 45 of which cost points. So I think I spent 180 points. I probably regret/wasted 40-60 of those points over the season, but I've still managed to get myself up to a reasonable overall rank, and I had lots of money available.

OK even for those not sold on this gospel, consider at least the new testament that declares 'at least don't be afraid to spend points optimising for big double-game weeks'. For I have seen the light in this regard, it shon brightly into my soul by delivering over 100 points on both weeks. Testify.


----------



## butchersapron (May 14, 2016)

elbows said:


> And so in this my first season of fantasy football I find myself again preaching from the gospel of 'don't be too afraid to make transfers'.
> 
> I had a look and including these final ones I've made 80 transfers, 45 of which cost points. So I think I spent 180 points. I probably regret/wasted 40-60 of those points over the season, but I've still managed to get myself up to a reasonable overall rank, and I had lots of money available.
> 
> OK even for those not sold on this gospel, consider at least the new testament that declares 'at least don't be afraid to spend points optimising for big double-game weeks'. For I have seen the light in this regard, it shon brightly into my soul by delivering over 100 points on both weeks. Testify.


Join the H2H next year...see how transfer mad you are.


----------



## elbows (May 14, 2016)

If I'd managed to stay in the cup for more than one week then I'd have got a better taste of how severely head to head stuff would cramp my style.

Based on the way I try to resist transfers each week and then end up going for it with gusto, I suspect the H2H won't cramp my style that much, and may provide just the right amount of brake to my transfer impulses. So Just the 160 points on transfers next year then


----------



## elbows (May 14, 2016)

Mind you it was a pretty wacky premiere league season so for all I know with a bit more consistent form across a range of clubs another year might see me reaching a stable team more easily?


----------



## starfish (May 14, 2016)

H2H is much more fun than normal league. Less ringers.


----------



## wavey davey (May 14, 2016)

As  you may know I only get on here about once a year to let you all know that I have renewed the league!

Lots of reasons why, which are not worth going into on a public forum, but that's life.

Anyway, can I hand over the admin of the league to someone who is still a regular here, and a bit more reliable than me?

All I need is your manager name in the league to be able to transfer the admin.
All you need to do is set up a team next year and the league should renew itself. Then just let anyone you want to join know the code.
Anyone who was in it the previous season should automatically re-join the new season.

Ta.


----------



## butchersapron (May 14, 2016)

Happy to do it davey - and thanks for doing it in previous years.  Manager name is butchers apron (with the gap), team is Maz Holz Players.


----------



## wavey davey (May 14, 2016)

butchersapron said:


> Happy to do it davey - and thanks for doing it in previous years.  Manager name is butchers apron (with the gap), team is Maz Holz Players.


Thanks butchersapron.
I will still join in, just it saves me trying to remember to let all you good people over here know the new code.


----------



## wavey davey (May 14, 2016)

butchersapron said:


> Happy to do it davey - and thanks for doing it in previous years.  Manager name is butchers apron (with the gap), team is Maz Holz Players.


All done!


----------



## butchersapron (May 14, 2016)

wavey davey said:


> All done!


Nice one - and see you in the game next season!


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2016)

Fucking hell, I've just realised I habitually made my transfers this morning even thought the deadline isn't until tomorrow.

Let's hope no-one overdoes the Eurovision celebrations


----------



## butchersapron (May 14, 2016)

Lord Camomile said:


> Fucking hell, I've just realised I habitually made my transfers this morning even thought the deadline isn't until tomorrow.
> 
> Let's hope no-one overdose the Eurovision celebrations


I did my one in the week as wasn't sure if i'd be home and sober over weekend - and i did wake up today thinking the games were later this afternoon.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2016)

wavey davey said:


> As  you may know I only get on here about once a year to let you all know that I have renewed the league!
> 
> Lots of reasons why, which are not worth going into on a public forum, but that's life.
> 
> ...





butchersapron said:


> Happy to do it davey - and thanks for doing it in previous years.  Manager name is butchers apron (with the gap), team is Maz Holz Players.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 15, 2016)

Already staring down the barrel of having no team to obsess over? Worry no more with the Euro 2016 version


----------



## elbows (May 15, 2016)

butchersapron said:


> I did my one in the week as wasn't sure if i'd be home and sober over weekend - and i did wake up today thinking the games were later this afternoon.



Yeah it was 1pm yesterday before I realised that no, the grand finale was not a few hours away.

Bah despite all the money I amassed I still ended up 0.1 short of the team I wanted for this week in the end, couldn't jiggle it around to fix so ended up with Defoe instead of Vardy.


----------



## elbows (May 15, 2016)

Payet isn't playing!


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 15, 2016)

elbows said:


> Payet isn't playing!


So my captain isn't playing and my three Man Utd players have had their match abandoned


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 15, 2016)

Interesting, my Man Utd players have been given points as if they played 90 mins in a 0-0 result


----------



## butchersapron (May 15, 2016)

Lord Camomile said:


> Interesting, my Man Utd players have been given points as if they played 90 mins in a 0-0 result


Hmm...my opponent had a man u captain as well. Have to wait and see if that changes.


----------



## butchersapron (May 15, 2016)

Now they seem to have wiped them.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 15, 2016)

butchersapron said:


> Now they seem to have wiped them.


I just saw that!!  

And of course my opponent has Fabregas captained...


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 15, 2016)

And he's got Bertrand too!

My whole season is going into meltdown. Three Man Utd players not playing, my captain not playing, my three Spurs players might as well not be playing, and two penalties scored for my opponent by players who have done nothing of note before now.

This is a cruel, cruel game...


----------



## butchersapron (May 15, 2016)

Sluggers looking favs to me now.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 15, 2016)

HOW THE FUCK ARE SPURS LOSING 4-1 AT ST. JAMES' PARK??

My mum's a Spurs fan, historically I'm a Toon (tho have fallen from the flock some time ago). Neither of us are happy today.

5-1?!?!?!?


----------



## elbows (May 15, 2016)

Comedy lack of points this week.

And the fantasy computer system is probably melting too, doubt they've got it programmed to handle this scenario so the status page currently still lists todays matches as being live.


----------



## elbows (May 15, 2016)

*Important information*

When the Manchester United v AFC Bournemouth match is rescheduled it will remain within Gameweek 38. Automatic substitutions and the final fantasy points will be updated after this fixture is completed.
Last updated: 15 May 18:04


----------



## big eejit (May 15, 2016)

butchersapron said:


> Sluggers looking favs to me now.



It's hard to tell what the position is with so much end of season confusion. I think I've won my game but not sure what El Quixotes' result will be.


----------



## big eejit (May 15, 2016)

elbows said:


> *Important information*
> 
> When the Manchester United v AFC Bournemouth match is rescheduled it will remain within Gameweek 38. Automatic substitutions and the final fantasy points will be updated after this fixture is completed.
> Last updated: 15 May 18:04



And now they know they can't finish above City Man U will play their B team. So if you have Man U players you could be fucked.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 15, 2016)

big eejit said:


> It's hard to tell what the position is with so much end of season confusion. I think I've won my game but not sure what El Quixotes' result will be.





big eejit said:


> And now they know they can't finish above City Man U will play their B team. So if you have Man U players you could be fucked.


So you mean my defender, midfielder and forward... 

I fear a comedy of chance has lost me this match, and thus the title. Still, it's not actually just this one match, have had a whole season to win it. Bit of a barmy end, anyway!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 15, 2016)

big eejit said:


> And now they know they can't finish above City Man U will play their B team. So if you have Man U players you could be fucked.


 
either that or they try for the 19-0 they need...


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 15, 2016)

By my reckoning I need around 19 points from Valencia, Lingard and Rashford, if Bellerin comes in for Payet despite playing my all out attack chip.

Seriously, what the fuck was Ryan Bertrand doing taking a penalty?? And what the fuck were Tottenham doing for the entire match?!


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 17, 2016)

God bless van Gaal, all my boys are playing! Is there a late twist to the season...??

(Probably not... )


----------



## passenger (May 17, 2016)

who one the fantasy football league in urban ? its confusing with the  names  i come 28 th well so far


----------



## butchersapron (May 17, 2016)

passenger said:


> who one the fantasy football league in urban ? its confusing with the  names  i come 28 th well so far


We'll see in an hour or so. 

Jesus.


----------



## passenger (May 17, 2016)

ok gone to the wire


----------



## butchersapron (May 17, 2016)

passenger said:


> who one the fantasy football league in urban ? its confusing with the  names  i come 28 th well so far


You're banned next year for this disgrace of a post. 

Jesus, fucking hell.


----------



## passenger (May 17, 2016)

butchersapron said:


> You're banned next year for this disgrace of a post.
> 
> Jesus, fucking hell.


lol wtf chill bro


----------



## butchersapron (May 17, 2016)

And 2018 now.


----------



## butchersapron (May 17, 2016)

Am i mad or have i nicked it last minute again?


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 17, 2016)

I really can't tell, but if Bellerin gets subbed in and I get a BP or two... Fuck it, could go either way


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 17, 2016)

FUCK IT! That 93rd minute what's-the-point-goal from Bournemouth has sunk me! 

Fuck this whole game, bunch o' shite.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 17, 2016)

The whistle blew straight after that Chris Smalling own goal! Anything else and the title could have been mine!

Bunch. O'. Shite.


----------



## butchersapron (May 17, 2016)

Lord Camomile said:


> I really can't tell, but if Bellerin gets subbed in and I get a BP or two... Fuck it, could go either way


I think tbat bellerin puts you over the line


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 17, 2016)

butchersapron said:


> I think tbat bellerin puts you over the line


Nah, pretty sure I needed the clean sheet from Valencia, that's four points I lost.


----------



## big eejit (May 17, 2016)

Ooh this is closer than it wants to be. Right down to the wire.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 17, 2016)

Bellerin coming in leaves me on 38, The39thStep has 44. I'm not going to get 6 BPs


----------



## butchersapron (May 17, 2016)

Lord Camomile said:


> Bellerin coming in leaves me on 38, The39thStep has 44. I'm not going to get 6 BPs


He's going to be double. You win.


----------



## butchersapron (May 17, 2016)

No he' not


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 17, 2016)

butchersapron said:


> He's going to be double. You win.


How's that? With my captain (Payet) out it'll revert to my vice-captain Willian, won't it? That gets me an extra two, but that's cancelled out by The39thStep's own auto-sub.


----------



## butchersapron (May 17, 2016)

Yes.

Btw, i'm going to do a mad betting spree in a minute, because not only may i have nicked this on the last day again, my sisters lost cat has also just turnd up at her neighbours, face deep in dog food. This is our day.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 17, 2016)

If I lose this by four points or less, Chris Smalling owes me a personal fucking apology


----------



## butchersapron (May 17, 2016)

butchersapron said:


> Yes.
> 
> Btw, i'm going to do a mad betting spree in a minute, because not only may i have nicked this on the last day again, my sisters lost cat has also just turnd up at her neighbours, face deep in dog food. This is our day.





Lord Camomile said:


> How's that? With my captain (Payet) out it'll revert to my vice-captain Willian, won't it? That gets me an extra two, but that's cancelled out by The39thStep's own auto-sub.


This is what it depends on - what has priority. I'm a bit unsure now. Fuck it, got the kitten back, i'm up.


----------



## poului (May 17, 2016)

Think I've won my other mini league as a result of that last-minute own goal.


----------



## butchersapron (May 17, 2016)

I reckon that has me on on top with bonus added. Less i'm  missing something daft?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 17, 2016)

substitutions still pending where i'm sitting.

but a pretty meh week by the looks of it...


----------



## marty21 (May 17, 2016)

Made Rashford captain for the last match , kid did well  might sneak me into the top 50


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 17, 2016)

Yup, without that goal I would have won by a point.

Shitfuckballcunts.


----------



## The39thStep (May 18, 2016)

Kingmaker


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 18, 2016)

Literally the last kick of the season!

I feel like Liverpool 2 years ago - this was the chance, won't be pushing for the title next season. Back to mid-table for El Quixotes!


----------



## big eejit (May 18, 2016)

Damn, I'd won it on points scored til my opponent got Wijnaldum off the bench!


----------



## starfish (May 18, 2016)

Lord Camomile said:


> View attachment 87032
> 
> Literally the last kick of the season!
> 
> I feel like Liverpool 2 years ago - this was the chance, won't be pushing for the title next season. Back to mid-table for El Quixotes!


You could at least have shown the top 6. Theres 3 of us on 67 points


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 18, 2016)

starfish said:


> You could at least have shown the top 6. Theres 3 of us on 67 points


*ahem* Apologies about that, rage-blindness


----------



## starfish (May 20, 2016)

Feel kinda empty & lost now. Roll on next season. 
And could we try & have it as an Urbs only H2H next. Too many unknowns.


----------



## purves grundy (Jul 19, 2016)

And we're off again! Vardy 10m?!?! Kane 11m?!?!?! Ibrahimovic 11.5m?!!??!!!???!   

Can we have a new sticky?


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 19, 2016)

Shit, i better get the leagues set up then hadn't i -or whatever i have to do. I know the h2h needs re-setting for def, but i think wavey davey said it was a lot easier for the other one. I'll check it tonight when i have a minute.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 19, 2016)

Do not like that new look.


----------



## purves grundy (Jul 19, 2016)

butchersapron said:


> Shit, i better get the leagues set up then hadn't i -or whatever i have to do. I know the h2h needs re-setting for def, but i think wavey davey said it was a lot easier for the other one. I'll check it tonight when i have a minute.


That would be fabulous squire


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 19, 2016)

Oooh, been checking every other day (  ) waiting for this!

Will have to set up the work one again - thinking of having a prize this year*.





*nothing to do with the fact I won last year


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 19, 2016)

butchersapron said:


> Do not like that new look.


Ergh, yeah, that's going to take a bit of getting used to.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 19, 2016)

Ah, don't think I'm automatically in any leagues this season, so will have to join them all again.


----------



## purves grundy (Jul 19, 2016)

Took me 5 mins to figure out how to captain a player - you have to click on his chest and a load of options come up.

I can see this being fun when I'm back on Burmese dial-up in a few months.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 19, 2016)

purves grundy said:


> Can we have a new sticky?


Lazy Llama


----------



## Lazy Llama (Jul 19, 2016)

This thread is now closed. A new thread "Fantasy Football League 2016-17" has been created.
Please remember to watch the new thread if you were watching this one.


----------

